# SECRET SANTA GIFT THREAD



## REO

*PLEASE post here when you GET your Secret Santa gift so I and your Santa know you got it.*

I say this each year and still some people don't post.






*You don't have to open your gift when you get it, but **PLEASE** POST HERE THAT YOU **GOT IT** anyway!*

That way your Santa knows you got it safely and *I* can mark you off my list.

I won't quit begging to know, and won't be happy until I know 100% that ALL people got a gift! Please don't make me hunt you down, shooting you with emails!

*So.....Please have mercy on me and POST that you GOT your gift!*

Post here that you got them and then post here again later to tell what you got after you open it and show us pics of your goodies! Yup, posting pics is the LB "law"! LOL

Seeing what everyone gets is the best part!





Please don't leave your Santa wondering if their gift got lost in the mail...POST HERE!

Every year I have people that get their gift and don't post and then their Santa asks me to ask them if they got it. That makes a ton of work for me. Most of the time I get the answer, "Yes I got it weeks ago but I'm waiting to open it".

AHHH!!!





We don't mind if you wait to open it, but PLEASE let us know you GOT it ok??





I hope everyone is enclosing a note so people know who to thank!

WHOOO HOOOO Here comes the fun part!!

It's ok to say that you SENT your pkg, but please don't tell to who or where it's going!

LET THE FUN BEGIN!!!


----------



## Reble

Cannot wait, I sent mine out today.


----------



## O So

I sent mine out and the delivery conformation shows that it arrived at my persons house!


----------



## LindaL

Deb and I sent ours out today with tracking and delivery confirmation!


----------



## rimmerpaints

I did the samething and my person should be getting theres very very soon also


----------



## srpwildrose

Got my package ready tonight. I will get it mailed tomorrow (11-23).


----------



## fourluckyhorseshoes

I got mine! Kim thank you sooo much. I will send you a picture with one of mine wearing it this week when I do my Christmas photoshoot. I love my secret Santa and will be doing it again next year.


----------



## O So

fourluckyhorseshoes said:


> I got mine! Kim thank you sooo much. I will send you a picture with one of mine wearing it this week when I do my Christmas photoshoot. I love my secret Santa and will be doing it again next year.



Your Welcome! Thanks for letting me know you got it!! Glad you liked it too!!


----------



## REO

What teases you are!



what IS it? LOL


----------



## O So

REO said:


> What teases you are!
> 
> 
> 
> what IS it? LOL


For me to know. For "her" to tell!!! LOL


----------



## yellerroseintx

Boy..my Secret Santa was on the ball..received my gift 3 days ago SLS sent me a lovely oven mitt set from her State of Arizona and a gorgeous western style cross to hang on my wall!! Thank you very much..and yes....I could not wait..had to open it.... cause it was just sittin there.......waiting...saying "open me""open me"..." you know you want to"...sigh....I am so weak


----------



## bannerminis

My Gifts are wrapped up and packaged and will be posted with registered post this evening. Cant wait to find out if the person likes my little bit of Irish


----------



## anoki

I wanted to let my Secret Santa know that I got my gift yesterday!!!!!





Thank you Reble!!!!

I was busy packing and bathing dogs yesterday, and I'm leaving for a dog show for the weekend, so I'll open it when I get back!!! But I wanted to let you know it did get here!





~kathryn


----------



## HJF

I've opened my gift, and my Secret Santa was great.



I will definitely be using everything! Thank you so much MindyLee! I had absolutely NO idea what the iris toes were at all until I read the card which I had not seen at first. They looked like foal hooves to me through the paper they were packaged in. LOL






Mine is now ready to go out. Hopefully they will like it.


----------



## Kendra

I got mine today!! I had a parcel notice and stopped to pick it up on my way out this morning to go visit my best friend. I was expecting something else, so the present from Mary Lou was a pleasant surprise!! I was at the start of a five hour drive, and couldn't imagine looking at the box for the whole trip wondering, so I opened it right there in the parking lot! ;-)

I got a beautiful travel mug with horses on it, a lovely journal - so nice, I almost don't want to write in it! - some honey and cute little bee chocolates, that I somehow managed to resist eating on the drive.

Thank you so much Mary Lou, I love it so much, especially the notebook, it's gorgeous!

My gift is in the mail, can't wait to hear that it's arrived!


----------



## tlang

I got mine on Wed. Have not open it yet. But THANK YOU SANTA

Tanya


----------



## dannigirl

Hubby is on way to post office to mail my package. Priority with tracker so should be to my person by tues or wed.

Angie


----------



## ShaunaL

My Secret Santa box was waiting for me when I got home Friday from visiting family. My Secret Santa was Candycar, who included a lovely picture of herself and her two beautiful horses, along with a little note about them. I loved reading about them! I love ALL of my gifts, I got a travel mug, T-shirt and magazine from the World Equestrian Games



yummy chocolates, mane/tail brush, treats for the horses and the dogs and GORGEOUS handmade bracelet/earrings made from her horses' hair packaged into a pretty jewelry box with a horse on it. AND she even included 2 stuffed horse toys and a Breyer horse for my little girls



Thank you so much Sherri, for the thoughtful gifts


----------



## ruffian

It's Here! I haven't opened the wrapping in package - but there was a card on top. Thank you SUSAN PETERSON!! aka SPWildrose. Would you prefer I wait or can I tear into it now ?????


----------



## Leeana

Got mine yesterday! Thanks to my Secret Santa - Linda and Deb!!!








She sent me some amazing tasting chocolates, some pony treats, a really cute key chain and some brushes





Ladies..


----------



## LindaL

Leeana said:


> Got mine yesterday! Thanks to my Secret Santa - Linda and Deb!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She sent me some amazing tasting chocolates, some pony treats, a really cute key chain and some brushes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ladies..



So glad you liked everything...Had fun shopping for you and your ponies, too!


----------



## srpwildrose

ruffian said:


> It's Here! I haven't opened the wrapping in package - but there was a card on top. Thank you SUSAN PETERSON!! aka SPWildrose. Would you prefer I wait or can I tear into it now ?????



Open it.


----------



## ruffian

Wow - I have a GREAT Secret Santa in SPWildRose!! It came in a beautiful decorated box. Inside was a deck of cards (I Love to play cards!), my favorite candle scent, a horse calendar that will go perfectly on my refrigerator. A little vinyl zip bag with candycanes - this will go to the shows for a treat bag! PENGUIN SOCKS !! A gorgeous Rocking horse ornament in my favorite color - BUCKSKIN! I've gotten into "Blinging", and she got me a whole kit of rhinestones, a great purse sized note pad and pen - just what I need for keeping track of Christmas shopping, and last, but certainly not least - a brand new halter AND lead rope in a the most beautiful blue color I've ever seen.

THANK YOU SUSAN! I Love everything!!!


----------



## srpwildrose

ruffian said:


> Wow - I have a GREAT Secret Santa in SPWildRose!! It came in a beautiful decorated box. Inside was a deck of cards (I Love to play cards!), my favorite candle scent, a horse calendar that will go perfectly on my refrigerator. A little vinyl zip bag with candycanes - this will go to the shows for a treat bag! PENGUIN SOCKS !! A gorgeous Rocking horse ornament in my favorite color - BUCKSKIN! I've gotten into "Blinging", and she got me a whole kit of rhinestones, a great purse sized note pad and pen - just what I need for keeping track of Christmas shopping, and last, but certainly not least - a brand new halter AND lead rope in a the most beautiful blue color I've ever seen.
> 
> THANK YOU SUSAN! I Love everything!!!


I am glad you love everything. I loved shopping for you.





Remember to let me know when you have Thumper foals next year!


----------



## MindyLee

HJF said:


> I've opened my gift, and my Secret Santa was great.
> 
> 
> 
> I will definitely be using everything! Thank you so much MindyLee! I had absolutely NO idea what the iris toes were at all until I read the card which I had not seen at first. They looked like foal hooves to me through the paper they were packaged in. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mine is now ready to go out. Hopefully they will like it.


GLAD YOU LIKED IT!!! Now im glad I put what the iris toes where. They should be big beautiful bloomes too when blooming in June for you. Sorry cant tell you what color they are (purple or white I think) cause I dont remember either LOL


----------



## divigo

My gift box is completely stuffed and I will be sending it out tomorrow.

I know, I know it is just on the deadline.....but I have been busy.

Anyway, I hope my person likes what he/she gets; there is a little bit of everything in there.

Can't wait to receive my own present....I allready know I will not be able to leave it closed untill Christmas.

I enjoy the unpacking too much.


----------



## Reble

anoki said:


> I wanted to let my Secret Santa know that I got my gift yesterday!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Reble!!!!
> 
> I was busy packing and bathing dogs yesterday, and I'm leaving for a dog show for the weekend, so I'll open it when I get back!!! But I wanted to let you know it did get here!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~kathryn


Oh good, thanks for letting me know you received your gift.





Only 2 more gifts to buy, and I am finished.


----------



## PaintedMeadows

I love this thread!! So fun to see what everyone gets!! Mine will hopefully go out tomorrow. I haven't been too well so am a little slow. I hope my partner likes her gifts. It has been super fun to put together!!! Thank you so much Robin!! You are the best!!! Love you!


----------



## Gini

*This is so much fun. Thank you Robin for doing this each year!*

*My package went out priority today so it should be there in a few days....*

*Hope my person likes the gift I sent. *





* *

*Gini*


----------



## LindaL

This is from Mominis (Mimi) from Facebook:

"To my LB Forum friends, would someone please let REO know that I received a package from Santa today, pretty please? I am still computerless and can't access my email or the forum from my phone. I can barley wait until Christmas morning to open it!! The suspense is so fun!"


----------



## zoey829

I got my gift today from Chanda board name chandab. Very nice gifts!!! A beautiful tote and horsie stuff like brushes, pick etc. Pluse stickers and a magnate. Thanks soooo Much I love it)))

I sent the second part of my gift today!!!


----------



## chandab

zoey829 said:


> I got my gift today from Chanda board name chandab. Very nice gifts!!! A beautiful tote and horsie stuff like brushes, pick etc. Pluse stickers and a magnate. Thanks soooo Much I love it)))
> 
> I sent the second part of my gift today!!!


Boy, didn't take you long to receive it and open it.



Glad you like the gifts. [if it wasn't obvious, the tote is a "grooming tote" for your grooming supplies; if I'm not mistaken there are slots for spray bottles and such, too.]


----------



## REO

Thank you Gini! This SS each year is MY Christmas





Love you too Rhonda!





Thanks for letting me know Linda!





This is my favorite part! The gifts being gotten and enjoyed!





Each person I can cross off my list as gotten their gift, I get more and more happy!


----------



## SHANA

I haven't mailed mine out yet but will this week.


----------



## zoey829

Yes!Yes! I love my gift. I dont have a bag like that. I am going to use it for the horses and for my dog grooming. I LOVE it!! I usually throw stuff in a hige bag and curse when I cant find things!! I love the stuff in the bag as well as the magnet and BC stickers. You are the BEST SS!!! And it doesnt take me long to open up presents!!!

Thanks again


----------



## Seashells

Wanted to share, package was mailed today (boxed priority)... and Post office claims it will get there by Thursday or Friday.


----------



## dannigirl

Just checked and my package was supposedly delivered shortly after 10 this morning. Hope you like it.


----------



## Doobie

Well my gift came in today and I told myself "I will not open it, I will not open it"

That lasted 1 hour!!! lol

RELIC 'THANK YOU' 'THANK YOU' 'THANK YOU' !!!!

I will have to get a picture posted but just wanted to make sure it got out there so you would know I got my gift!

For all you others...

Relic sent me a wonderful caddy bag filled with shampoo, leads, clipper oils ....

and a really cool BIG belt buckle (love it !!) ....

and a card with my JASPER's pic on the front! ( I REALLY LOVE IT!!!)

Did I say 'THANK YOU' yet?? !!!!!


----------



## Relic

Your welcome have a nice holiday season



Here's something you can laugh over. l had the mail all ready to go last week and had read everything on LB so decided to read through the Diet Thread on the Back Porch and had to take apart my other box ready to mail and get these 2 rather big chocolate bars out of there. Then l had no more brown paper to wrap the box in so l used a mile of tape. l am so glad l read all that post l would have felt something awful if it went out with that horrid chocolate in there. On the other hand l didn't have a problem eating the stuff on those few cold days when l was stuck in the house..


----------



## sundancer

My secret santa gift was in todays mail!!! I havent opened yet-- the suspense is killing me!!!

Sundancer (Julie Flanigan)

Victory Pass Stable

Maine

OK I couldnt wait any longer!! Thank you WRS for the gifts!!! I got chocolate fudge (we got a kick out it - Christmas Story Fudge!! My daughters favorite Christmas movie) Hoof pick with a horsehead on it in black (barn colors) a clip with the flag of Texas and the cutest christmas horse ornament!!!! My horses already gave their approval to the Mrs Pastures horse treats!!! The horse shampoo smells really nice, they will enjoy that with their first spring bath!!! Thank you It was a wonderful surprise.

Thank you Rebecca

Julie

Victory Pass Stable

Maine


----------



## BlueStar

WOOHOO!! My SS gift came in todays mail! I will post my goodies with pics this evening after I open it....I do not wait well so will open ASAP!


----------



## hobbyhorse23

My three (two here and one on another list) are all boxed up and almost ready to ship but I'm going to a really neat Christmas Craft Faire tomorrow and hope to pick up a few more things to round out my packages. Then they're off in the mail on Friday!

I'm sort of hoping mine don't show up for awhile as I'm terrible about waiting but don't want to open them until closer to Christmas.






Leia


----------



## topnotchminis

Mine was sent out today. I hope they like it.


----------



## Mock2Farms

Got mine today! It was from Tanya or HorseLover161

I got a grooming tote with brushes, hoof pick, and sweat scraper and a cute horseshoe keycharm! It's funny I had been eyeballing this same set in pink LOL Good job!

My package is going out tomorrow. Figured I'd wait until after Thanksgiving.. HEHE - Hope my person enjoys when it gets there. I tired to follow all of your hints.


----------



## ponygurl

I PROMISE I am going to send mine this weekend, everything has been incredibly hectic lately between work and school



I am trying to get my gift put together and find a day when I have time to send it off!! I'm trying to get it sent as soon as possible!! I'm trying so hard NOT to be a bad santa!! LOL


----------



## bfogg

I got mine night before last! Thank you Danni Girl!!!!!!!!!!How can you ever beat HOMEMADE PEANUT BUTTER AND CHOCLATE CHIP COOKIES!!!!!!!!!!!





Oh my and they are so good!!!!

I brought them to school today to share because I woulld gobble down everyone of them.

The teachers were like locusts! Homemade cookies? Did you make them! Alas I had to confess no.

I also got a beautiful stained glass sun catcher with butterflies (love them) and a wonderful candle!

I am so delighted Dannigirl I can't thank you enough for taking all the time and trouble to bake and then shop for me.





We have some of the nicest people on the planet on this Forum.









Bonnie


----------



## Maxi'sMinis

I sent my package out on Tuesday to my very special SS. I hope they get it soon, Ho Ho Ho



!!!!!!!!


----------



## dannigirl

bfogg said:


> I got mine night before last! Thank you Danni Girl!!!!!!!!!!How can you ever beat HOMEMADE PEANUT BUTTER AND CHOCLATE CHIP COOKIES!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my and they are so good!!!!
> 
> I brought them to school today to share because I woulld gobble down everyone of them.
> 
> The teachers were like locusts! Homemade cookies? Did you make them! Alas I had to confess no.
> 
> I also got a beautiful stained glass sun catcher with butterflies (love them) and a wonderful candle!
> 
> I am so delighted Dannigirl I can't thank you enough for taking all the time and trouble to bake and then shop for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have some of the nicest people on the planet on this Forum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonnie


So glad you like the suncatcher. I found it, bought it and then was hoping you would like it. Didn't know if you liked candles, but I do, so sent you one. I did not have a peanut butter cookie recipe so went into an old cookbook I got for a wedding gift and used the recipe I found there. Since I don't really care for peanut butter cookies, I took some to my hairdresser. She ate every one before I left.



and said that if the rest didn't fit in the box I could always drop them off to her when I went by. So I put the recipe on a card in my box. Have a wonderful Christmas.


----------



## BlueStar

Oh my goodness....I opened my SS gift! Thanks so much to Sundancer = Julie Flanigan from Maine!





She sent me the coolest ornaments that I WILL use on my tree starting this year. Also got a Gift Cert. to Ozark (AWESOME~I know exactly how to use it already), some candy and a nice card.

Thanks again Julie! And REO of course for putting this all together.


----------



## REO

Wheeeee!!!!

I LOVE seeing pics of the goodies!





I hope this is the year that everyone gets their gifts before Christmas!


----------



## justjinx

I had yesterday off and ran errands to come home and find a nice big box waiting for me from my lovely secret santa, ERIKA (Kira98)! Thank you, thank you, thank you! Erika made me a beautiful polar fleece tie blanket with a lovely horse pattern, fuzzy socks, fuzzy gloves, treats for me, treats for my schipperke Little Bear, treats for my cat Eclipse, and treats for the horses! She also sent a beautiful wooden tray and a wooden hanging! all came in great little tins and containers that are just adorable! I hope i didn't forget to list anything, Erika--everything is just wonderful and thoughtful! jennifer


----------



## Sheri Hill

I sent mine out on Tues.



I forgot to write a note inside... but my name is on the shipping label.... I hope she likes what I made for her.

Sheri Hill


----------



## Kira98

Jennifer,

Im glad it arrived and all was safe and not broken ( ya never know when the mail)

I had to get the tins lol the penguin is my fave



and i thought wow okay these will

double as wrappping



plus you can reuse them.

That blanket was real real hard to put in that box i wanted to snuggle up with it when i

was done



and it was the first I ever made

Dont forget the item in the zebra bag



and that one book was from the local highschool

for the sr class



hope ya find some usuful yummies in it





So glad you liked your box and it got there real fast I mailed it on Monday

Oh I love this time of year cant wait to get my ss box and i may not get to post much

on here lately due to my job but i will always do the ss gift thing its just sooo much

fun

Thanks Robin for putting it together and organizing it you do a great job


----------



## PrestigeMiniHorses

I shipped mine yesterday!



I got a tracking number and everything so I am soooo watching it.


----------



## topnotchminis

I got my gift today from Jen aka Normajeanbaker. Thank you so much. I love all the cute ornaments and thank you for the gift certificate to Star lake tack and the chocolate and jelly beans are great. Thanks again you are an awesome Santa. Thank you Reo for putting this together.


----------



## O So

I'm posting pics for my SS recipient! She sent them to me via email! This is Alexann and her baby's wearing the halter I got her for her SS gift!!
















The halter looks great Alexann! I am so glad it fit!!


----------



## PaintedMeadows

I got my parcel today all the way from IRELAND!! My SS is Karina Hennessay aka Bannerminis! Thank you so much. I opened the card but not all of the gifts. I have to wait until the tree is up. Sorry. Hopefully this weekend though or it will kill me!! lol. I'll update when I open it and will send pictures! I'm so excited!! My health has been poor so my gift hasn't left yet but it will tomorrow! Thank you Robin for organising all of this! I know how much hard work it is and you ROCK!!!


----------



## Relic

l got my parcel in the mail today from Liz Visser from Ont. thankyou



sorry not sure of the forum name it isn't on the outside of the box...anyway l've decided to torture myself and wait till closer to Christmas before opening it..


----------



## bannerminis

So glad you got it. I was watching the tracking number and it said it has been through customs and was on its way to customer.

Really hope you like it


----------



## WhiteTailsMinis

wow, I got mine yesterday but it's taken me this long to get my feet back on the ground! LOL I opened the brown paper figuring I'd just sit the gift out but that keepsake box kept calling to me! LOl

I am overwhelmed at what my LB SS did - way over the top and totally overboard and I so appreciate each and everything. My SS made a game out of it too - layers of individual gifts wrapped up - under each layer of confetti and gifts was another Hallmark card with hints, teasing me to guess who it was LOL

I can't say enough how much their extra effort in selecting things meant to me! Everything is personalized/customized with the FRONT PAGE OF OUR WEBSITE!!!! whoohooooo A mouse pad, coffee cup, awesome set of coasters in a little cherry stand, and a plaque ... ALL WITH OUR FRONT/HOME PAGE OF OUR WEBSITE ON IT!

already overwhelmed, there was also tons of Russell Stover, 6 beautiful chrystal ornaments, two reindeer headbands (knowing Mary these are for my grandgirls) and EVEN A TOY FOR MARLEY! The outer box with everything is a gift in itself wrapped in pretty glittery ribbon.

My SS is *Mary from Maxis Minis* and she's a really special person. She not only spent alot of money but tons of thought and preparation in it - everyone here was screaming with delight! LOL

Thank you Mary - I'm truly touched with everything - just perfect - all of it - thank you! (I actually called Mary last night to thank her in person!)

I had a hard time fitting it all in a photo so here are a couple (there's still more candy in the box as I just put a bit here to show you):





















I really gotta figure out whats up with the date on my camera ............ lol

Thanks Reo for putting this altogether. I know you work hard at names and pairings and you certainly made my whole year with the SS assigned to me! LOL

My gift will be mailed off this weekend - have couple last minute things to add to the package ...


----------



## PaintedMeadows

I know I will love it all Karina!! My hubby says I should just open it and quit torturing the kids. Hmmm, do you think he meant HIM?




I'll let you know as soon as I open it! Thank you again.


----------



## sundancer

BlueStar said:


> Oh my goodness....I opened my SS gift! Thanks so much to Sundancer = Julie Flanigan from Maine!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She sent me the coolest ornaments that I WILL use on my tree starting this year. Also got a Gift Cert. to Ozark (AWESOME~I know exactly how to use it already), some candy and a nice card.
> 
> Thanks again Julie! And REO of course for putting this all together.



You are soo welcome! I had fun shopping for you and I am sooo happy you liked what I sent. Happy Holidays to you and your family! Julie - VictoryPass Stable Maine


----------



## Maxi'sMinis

WhiteTailsMinis said:


> wow, I got mine yesterday but it's taken me this long to get my feet back on the ground! LOL I opened the brown paper figuring I'd just sit the gift out but that keepsake box kept calling to me! LOl
> 
> I am overwhelmed at what my LB SS did - way over the top and totally overboard and I so appreciate each and everything. My SS made a game out of it too - layers of individual gifts wrapped up - under each layer of confetti and gifts was another Hallmark card with hints, teasing me to guess who it was LOL
> 
> I can't say enough how much their extra effort in selecting things meant to me! Everything is personalized/customized with the FRONT PAGE OF OUR WEBSITE!!!! whoohooooo A mouse pad, coffee cup, awesome set of coasters in a little cherry stand, and a plaque ... ALL WITH OUR FRONT/HOME PAGE OF OUR WEBSITE ON IT!
> 
> already overwhelmed, there was also tons of Russell Stover, 6 beautiful chrystal ornaments, two reindeer headbands (knowing Mary these are for my grandgirls) and EVEN A TOY FOR MARLEY! The outer box with everything is a gift in itself wrapped in pretty glittery ribbon.
> 
> My SS is *Mary from Maxis Minis* and she's a really special person. She not only spent alot of money but tons of thought and preparation in it - everyone here was screaming with delight! LOL
> 
> Thank you Mary - I'm truly touched with everything - just perfect - all of it - thank you! (I actually called Mary last night to thank her in person!)
> 
> I had a hard time fitting it all in a photo so here are a couple (there's still more candy in the box as I just put a bit here to show you):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really gotta figure out whats up with the date on my camera ............ lol
> 
> Thanks Reo for putting this altogether. I know you work hard at names and pairings and you certainly made my whole year with the SS assigned to me! LOL
> 
> My gift will be mailed off this weekend - have couple last minute things to add to the package ...



Well Girlfriend you know you deserve every bit of it. I know your spoiled to death by that Hubby of yours but I figured since you are a Christmas baby 12/26 that I needed to be sure that you got a surprise for Christmas and your special day. Your always there for everyone one including me and I needed to show you how much you mean to me. Your the very cream of the crop Marlene and wouldn't want to go a day without you in it. I must say it was hard keeping the secret until you opened the package since you have to put a return address on the outside of the box, I did my best! Packing your presents was almost as much fun as listening to your phone message when you were unpacking it! 

I wasn't going to do SS this year but after you talked me into it and I emailed REO to see if I could still participate, I told her you encouraged me to be someones Santa. REO surprised me by asking if I wanted you for my recipient. Well dang how could I pass that up!! Then I told you that I couldn't stand the person I got but they would be fun to buy for, Hahahaha hoho.

My next step was to get a good picture from you without tipping you off. So the story that I needed you to send me an ecopy of that great new picture collage that Kelly Roe made for you so I could use it for a screen saver worked like a dream, lol.

I am so glad you liked your gifts and I do say they sure turned out nice. Merry Christmas dear friend


----------



## candycar

I got mine today



It was waiting for me when we got back from Xmas shopping at the mall. I had to drop everything and open it right away





Thank You sooo much *SeaShells*! You really did yourself proud! Everything is perfect! It's like you reached into my mind and got everything wanted!

I got a lovley letter telling me about herself and family, (I love the personal info , thank you)

A great T shirt with minis on it! (Where did you find that? It's so cute.)

A very pretty windchime I can't wait to put out on my porch!

A cute Xmas Santa riding a horse, and a pretty bell ornament

The most wonderful thing is the *Hand painted rock with my two girls on it! I absoutely adore it!* When I saw it I couldn't believe it!

Heres some pics. The pic of the painting doesn't do it justice, It's so cool!











I love Secret Santa! Thank you Robin!


----------



## horselover161

Thank you Debbie Goad for the VERY thoughtful gift! I loved it. I received 2 ornaments for my horse ornament collection, a rustic photo frame, & a wonderful Black Beauty book with necklace for my 2 year old horse loving girl. Plus a nice letter & card. I loved everything & it put me in the Christmas spirit! Thank you!!!

Tanya


----------



## Seashells

candycar said:


> I got mine today
> 
> 
> 
> It was waiting for me when we got back from Xmas shopping at the mall. I had to drop everything and open it right away
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank You sooo much *SeaShells*! You really did yourself proud! Everything is perfect! It's like you reached into my mind and got everything wanted!
> 
> I got a lovley letter telling me about herself and family, (I love the personal info , thank you)
> 
> A great T shirt with minis on it! (Where did you find that? It's so cute.)
> 
> A very pretty windchime I can't wait to put out on my porch!
> 
> A cute Xmas Santa riding a horse, and a pretty bell ornament
> 
> The most wonderful thing is the *Hand painted rock with my two girls on it! I absoutely adore it!* When I saw it I couldn't believe it!
> 
> Heres some pics. The pic of the painting doesn't do it justice, It's so cool!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love Secret Santa! Thank you Robin!


I really enjoyed being your Secret Santa. Have a Merry Christmas 





Reo, it's wonderful of you to pull this off every year. Thank you for caring!


----------



## Riverdance

WOW,






I got my gifts today and like a naughty little girl, I opened them today. Kayla Blackburn of Topnotchminis, you are awesome!! I got a horse clock that you can either put on the wall, or it comes with a stand to put on a book case. Now I will be able to tell what time it is in the family room. I also got some leather work gloves and an ornament that is of a Tibetan Terrier. Boy did you go through the effort to get to know me a little. One has to understand that Tibetans are rare and it is not always easy to find things that depict a Tibetan.

Thanks you so much Kayla!!!






:yeah


----------



## sdust

horselover161 said:


> Thank you Debbie Goad for the VERY thoughtful gift! I loved it. I received 2 ornaments for my horse ornament collection, a rustic photo frame, & a wonderful Black Beauty book with necklace for my 2 year old horse loving girl. Plus a nice letter & card. I loved everything & it put me in the Christmas spirit! Thank you!!!
> 
> Tanya


You are very welcomed! I had fun with my first SS gift. I hope that the necklace is ok for your 2 year old... Debbie Goad


----------



## topnotchminis

Riverdance said:


> WOW,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got my gifts today and like a naughty little girl, I opened them today. Kayla Blackburn of Topnotchminis, you are awesome!! I got a horse clock that you can either put on the wall, or it comes with a stand to put on a book case. Now I will be able to tell what time it is in the family room. I also got some leather work gloves and an ornament that is of a Tibetan Terrier. Boy did you go through the effort to get to know me a little. One has to understand that Tibetans are rare and it is not always easy to find things that depict a Tibetan.
> 
> Thanks you so much Kayla!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :yeah



I am so glad you liked it. I believe if I recall the Tibetan Terrier ornament can also be used as a book mark. It was so much fun picking out gifts and I am so glad you liked them. Have a Merry Christmas.


----------



## tlang

Just letting you know I will have mine in the mail by Monday. It's been a rough couple of weeks for me here, but it will be on the way soon.

Tanya


----------



## Maxi'sMinis

Sheri Hill said:


> I sent mine out on Tues.
> 
> 
> 
> I forgot to write a note inside... but my name is on the shipping label.... I hope she likes what I made for her.
> 
> Sheri Hill


I got mine today



Thank you so very much Sheri, my hand made ornaments are absoluetly beautiful. I can't wait to get my Christmas tree up to get them hung on. Every one of them is unique and I love the one of my farm name and one even looks like a sorrel pinto! The horse heads are the neatest, I am afraid if the round ones are coasters they will never see a glass, they will have to go in my china cabinet.

Thank you so very much I just love them. I'll hang them up on a tree tomorrow outside and get some pictures of them to post for everyone to see, just lovely.





I got some pictures of my lovely ornaments and coasters to post, aren't they neat!!




I


----------



## Sheri Hill

I'm glad you like them Mary  Those are called Free Standing Lace (FSL) ornaments. I made them on my lil home embroidery machine. I also did the embroidered coasters on it. You can put them anywhere you like! Merry Christmas!!





Sheri Hill



Maxi said:


> I got mine today
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so very much Sheri, my hand made ornaments are absoluetly beautiful. I can't wait to get my Christmas tree up to get them hung on. Every one of them is unique and I love the one of my farm name and one even looks like a sorrel pinto! The horse heads are the neatest, I am afraid if the round ones are coasters they will never see a glass, they will have to go in my china cabinet.
> 
> Thank you so very much I just love them. I'll hang them up on a tree tomorrow outside and get some pictures of them to post for everyone to see, just lovely.


----------



## Sheri Hill

I got my Secret Santa Gift today



It is from Jewellea Daily from Hidden Jewel Farm

She got me a bag of peppermint horse snacks, the horses will love them! A great brush with leather handle with metal lil horse on it, a great book Uncle John's Bathrrom Reader Horse Lover's Companion! I already read a couple lil stories



Also a neat lil ornament/light/fan pull on a chain, of a lil horsetrailer! Too cute! I love it all!!






Thanks so very much! Merry Christmas!!





Thanks so much!!

Sheri Hill


----------



## rimmerpaints

Thank you to my secret santa I recieved it yesterday! I couldnt help but open Thank you I love it Stef!

Love the painted pony necklace its beautiful and so love the bookmart. The lotion bar smell so good also!!! THANK YOU SANTA YOUR AWESOME


----------



## Jessica_06

I received my Secret Santa gift yesterday!! Of course I opened it!! Thank you so very much Alexann "fourluckyhorseshoes" I asked for "horse" stuff and that's just what I got! She sent me a bag of chocolates! I love chocolate, these won't last long lol, a very nice new Lead rope, (I really need new ones) And a really nice new soft body brush which is perfect for taking to shows, I will be replacing my old one in my show tack trunk for this one! She also left me a very nice note, Alexann feel free to PM me  Thank you so much! Merry Christmas!!! Just for a heads up my person should be receiving their gift this week!





~Jessica


----------



## PrestigeMiniHorses

To my person, I apologize for not wrapping it. And theres a trash sac in there to keep things from breaking. I apologize for being a redneck. LOL. Merry Christmas. And I checked it so it looks like it should be there tomorrow if not at already. Merry Christmas!

So many nice gifts



I love them all. What a awesome group of santas this year so far.


----------



## Mock2Farms

I just realized I forgot to put a note with mine! So when my person gets theirs I'm Kaelin Porter from Las Vegas! Lol


----------



## ruffian

Mine is FINALLY in the mail - should be delivered Wednesday or Thursday.


----------



## justjinx

Erica, you did a great job on the blanket and i love it! i knew i would forget to mention something! i love the cookbook, too, they are so fun to go through and try new things! thanks again, many times over, jennifer and the "gang"


----------



## wantminimore

I got mine last week, thanks so much Gini!! I got a AZ coffee cup, key chain and an ornament, candies/chocolates in very pretty boxes and a CMHR bag (i use the cloth bags at the grocery store all the time) and a CMHR cookbook, i hope i didn't forget anything. I love all of it, and the card is awesome, thank you! Merry Christmas to you and Warren.

My package went out last week and my person should get it mid-week.


----------



## hobbyhorse23

Finally got everything packaged for all three of my internet Secret Santas and should be shipped out today after work. I will pay to make sure they get there on time!






Leia


----------



## backwoodsnanny

Its here its here all the way from Wisconsin and like the 61 year old kid that I am I didnt wait. Thank you so much Jennifer (Just Jinx) I had that opened in about 30 seconds. It was so much fun opening each package separate. Thank you Thank you Jennifer sent me a great blanket with reindeer on it and socks with a reindeer on them and a reindeer ornament and some yummy chocolate covered caramel which by the way are also opened and eaten. and a wonderful neck warmer which is going to be put to use this afternoon when I go to the barn as we are getting roughly a foot of snow today. I assume the neck warmer is home made and it is wonderful. Oh for those that dont know I collect reindeer so this was just the perfect gift. Thank you sooo much.

Hope you and yours also have a wonderful holiday.


----------



## Gini

wantminimore said:


> I got mine last week, thanks so much Gini!! I got a AZ coffee cup, key chain and an ornament, candies/chocolates in very pretty boxes and a CMHR bag (i use the cloth bags at the grocery store all the time) and a CMHR cookbook, i hope i didn't forget anything. I love all of it, and the card is awesome, thank you! Merry Christmas to you and Warren.
> 
> My package went out last week and my person should get it mid-week.



*Leslie*

*I'm happy you like the gift. The ornament was made by a friend of mine I so wish I could do needlework like that. Have a very Merry Christmas to you and your family!*

* *

*Gini*


----------



## justjinx

Anita (backwoodsnanny) - i am sooo glad you liked all your gifts! the neck-warmer is handmade as well as the blanket! my sisters, daughter, and i get together and make the blankets. we have a good time and enjoy making the gifts. i was really excited when i found the reindeer socks! i hope you enjoy everything and have the best christmas ever! jennifer


----------



## jacks'thunder

A HUGE thank you to my Secret Santa K SERA!

Lynne,it was such a great suprise! I got 2 awsome ornaments! One beautiful gold one thats on my tree now and a very cool Cajun crocadile in a stocking who is hanging from my computer desk!! _Love him!! _A bunch of chocolate candies and some wonderful New Orleans creamy pralines.... yummmmm!!!! A pretty stack of note pads in brown and blue(I'm making a quilt these colors right now!!)with a cute leopard print pen! A pack of long christmas matches with my initial on the box!! A really cool rustic rooster coat hook!



And a rooster clock that fits my decor to a tee!!!! THANK YOU SO MUCH!!






It was so much fun to open each suprise! I love the special note and I think it's pretty cool that you grew up near where I live! I bet you don't miss the cold much! It's like 28 degrees with crazy blowing wind! I de-iced buckets 3 times today!!!! Send some of that Southern Louisiana warmth this way!! LOL!!

Thank you again!

Leya


----------



## joyenes

Received my Secret Santa gift from a Great friend Lori Luther!!

She was a great Santa too!! I received lots of yummy chocolate candy! Two beautiful Christmas candles, one even has a K on it could be for our last name  Also three more candle sets. I love them all. She has also said I will have a sweatshirt coming with my farm name embroidered on it, YAY. Lori was way to good to me

Thank You VERY much Lori!! Joyce


----------



## Leeana

Sent mine out to my person today..better late then never. Have been on crutches the past couple days and had some dental issue's taken care of, so just got around today to drop it off at the post office. Should be there soon...following tracking.......


----------



## sfmini

I got mine today!!! Thank you so much Cyndia Harris!!! She gave me warmth!!!!

Really warm polar fleece blanket with horses on it, a polar fleece neck warmer, and two pairs of super soft warm socks.

I am a bad SS this year, haven't gotten mine in the mail yet but will get it done this week and sent priority to make sure my person gets it in time. If priority is too slow, I'll send it 2nd day or overnight.

I am bundled up in my blanket now, has the Texan Chihuahua seal of approval (she is not liking this cold weather).


----------



## PondlakeMinis

I received mine today from Tanja and Lee Belasky of seminolewindacres. thank-you soooo much. I received a salt and pepper set. the horse is a comic type horse sitting down and holding each spice in his arms, a beaautiful dish towel with a mitt and pot holder with a rooster on it--wonderful for my kitchen, a bag of apple treats for my horses, a package of hot choclate and a can of vanilla wafers. Thank you So so much. I love everything.

cyndia

ALSO to sfmini. I am glad you like everything. Keep warm. we have had some chilly days with the wind the past week.

cyndia


----------



## K Sera

It was so much fun to open each suprise! I love the special note and I think it's pretty cool that you grew up near where I live! I bet you don't miss the cold much! It's like 28 degrees with crazy blowing wind! I de-iced buckets 3 times today!!!! Send some of that Southern Louisiana warmth this way!! LOL!!

Thank you again!

Leya

Your very welcome again, Leya! As far as sending you "Southern Louisiana warmth" .... I can send you about the same thing you got goin on up there. It was 29 here this morning!!!!



I'll send it right up!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Holly at WhiteTailsMinis

WHOOO HOOO Got my SS gift today!!! I will post when I open it later. Marlene opened hers with me, so I have to wait till she gets home to open mine!!!! Sorry SS I know it says wait till Christmas, but I am way to excited, and the kids are too!

WHOOO HOOOO


----------



## WhiteTailsMinis

Holly at WhiteTailsMinis said:


> WHOOO HOOO Got my SS gift today!!! I will post when I open it later. Marlene opened hers with me, so I have to wait till she gets home to open mine!!!! Sorry SS I know it says wait till Christmas, but I am way to excited, and the kids are too!
> 
> WHOOO HOOOO


Fair is fair - you have to wait for me like I waited for you. LOL I'm leaving work now ............... lol


----------



## albahurst

Thanks so much, Matt73, for the lovely Secret Santa gifts which arrived here this morning! Of course, I had to open the package



I started out by reading a very nice letter from Matt and Kevin, telling about their farm and fur animals way up in Ontario! Beautiful pictures, too, of their puppies (Matt- are they the Bernese Mountain Dogs?) and one of their gorgeous farm!! Next was a box of FUDGE!! I am saving that for Christmas



although it will be hard to wait! lol Next was a horse ornament and a darling tiny statue. Then, I opened the tiniest/miniature prayer box and charms of the Three Wise Men- very neat! Then, a box of silver decorative horse shower hooks (we are getting ready to remodel the bath- so perfect!), and finally a very nice smelling candle



I will try to post a photo when I find my camera- how do things run off? LOL

Thanks again, Matt! Merry Christmas!


----------



## SWA

Hi Cyndia,

I'm so happy you like everything. The vanilla cream filled wafers are so yummy with hot chocolate or coffee too.  Enjoy!  Wishing you all a very MERRY CHRISTMAS!





Stay warm,

Tanya & Lee



PondlakeMinis said:


> I received mine today from Tanja and Lee Belasky of seminolewindacres. thank-you soooo much. I received a salt and pepper set. the horse is a comic type horse sitting down and holding each spice in his arms, a beaautiful dish towel with a mitt and pot holder with a rooster on it--wonderful for my kitchen, a bag of apple treats for my horses, a package of hot choclate and a can of vanilla wafers. Thank you So so much. I love everything.
> 
> cyndia
> 
> ALSO to sfmini. I am glad you like everything. Keep warm. we have had some chilly days with the wind the past week.
> 
> cyndia


----------



## PaintedMeadows

OK, so we got the tree up which meant I could open my gift from Karina and oh what a gift!!! Yippee!!! I got a red halter, badly needed for my little Rose Petal who is chestnut pinto so should look very nice on her! I got a purple jelly scrubber and a purple sweat slicker. I love purple!! Those jelly scrubbers are the best. I use them on my great dane too and I think I will keep the sweat slicker in the bath tub for the dog. tee hee. There was some yummy peach lip gloss and some wonderful smelling hand lotion and then the best part, the beautiful necklace. It is like the Pandora line in Canada and has 2 different glass beads that can be interchanged. One is purple and the other red. I just love it!!!! So very pretty! Thank you so much!! Here is a picture of it all. Oh I am so happy!!


----------



## sedeh

Mary Lou - LB said:


> Oh GOSH!! This is such a wonderful gift.. Thank you Sandy Harris (forum name Sedeh) of Oregon.. Hubby grabbed the chocolates and had one of them that were made in Grants Pass, Oregon.. BUT the big surprise is the large piece of petrified wood her father found (in Oregon) and her neighbor painted on it a picture of Teddy & Jordy.. This is so special as those two dogs are best buds and the picture painted is much more beautiful than the picture I taken of it.. This will have a special place on the shelf in our home..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you and Happy Holidays Sandy!!!


I'm so glad you like it and it got there safely. When I was growing up we never just got to go camping...we always had to hunt for rocks!! I think I've tromped over most of the Mojave Desert in Calif! Plus a good part of Arizona and Nevada! My parent's are still rock hounds.



I was starting to worry that Rose wouldn't get it done in time...but she came through for me. We took a little creative license and combined 2 pics you had on facebook.


----------



## divigo

Ok, like I prommised REO I sent my present out again yesterday(december 7th).

It got sent back to me because something happened to the label and they could not read the recipients address anymore.

Then the lady at the post office told me yesterday that it will take a week to get to its "royal" destination AND that the post men are going on strike for the next three days.





So I hope we came out ahead of the strike and my box won't have any interference from it.

Then this morning when I was clearing everything of my living room table (which I should have done weeks ago)I find the christmas card that was supposed to be inside the box.





So my recipient won't know who it was from except for my name on the box. Aaaarrggghhhh someone kick me please!!

So REO could you please tell the person it came from me as soon as you see they received it? (since I am not on the forum every day)

Sorry to give you more work and for being so stupid and absent minded.

Hopefully the contence of my box will make up for the lack of a christmas card.





Patricia Kuijpers

Divigo Stables


----------



## WhiteTailsMinis

Maxi said:


> Well Girlfriend you know you deserve every bit of it. I know your spoiled to death by that Hubby of yours but I figured since you are a Christmas baby 12/26 that I needed to be sure that you got a surprise for Christmas and your special day. Your always there for everyone one including me and I needed to show you how much you mean to me. Your the very cream of the crop Marlene and wouldn't want to go a day without you in it. I must say it was hard keeping the secret until you opened the package since you have to put a return address on the outside of the box, I did my best! Packing your presents was almost as much fun as listening to your phone message when you were unpacking it!
> 
> I wasn't going to do SS this year but after you talked me into it and I emailed REO to see if I could still participate, I told her you encouraged me to be someones Santa. REO surprised me by asking if I wanted you for my recipient. Well dang how could I pass that up!! Then I told you that I couldn't stand the person I got but they would be fun to buy for, Hahahaha hoho.
> 
> My next step was to get a good picture from you without tipping you off. So the story that I needed you to send me an ecopy of that great new picture collage that Kelly Roe made for you so I could use it for a screen saver worked like a dream, lol.
> 
> I am so glad you liked your gifts and I do say they sure turned out nice. Merry Christmas dear friend



Always knowing just the sweetest things to say! Thank you again for everything Mary. I always say this mini world puts us in touch with some of the greatest people and Lord knows I've met tons of the best folks through minis.

I am so thankful I responded to your LB sale ad about sharing transportation from Triple K when you purchased your first long distance mini (2 years ago now). Although, it made me buy one too - shipping our girls together was the start of a wonderful friendship.

Those of you that don't know Mary ... we didn't know eachother at all before she placed that ad on the LB Sale Board. We shipped our two girls together from Triple K and Mary actually had mine arrive at her place. Even kept her few days (groomed her and everything) until we could arrange to meet 1/2 way (Maryland is a pretty big state). So the first time we met in person was in the parking lot of a crowded shopping center on the Christmas holidays (hey, we have an anniversary this month Mary!!!) We were in the city so imagine the looks we got pulling in there with horse trailers and moving a miniature horse around! LOL The days until we met, Mary would send me photos of the horse I bought and updates on her.

Mary goes out of her way for everyone - always the most considerate and thoughtful person. So while she drew my name for Secret Santa this year, she also quickly became a very dear friend who I know will be in my life for many years to come - with or without minis. Everyone should be so lucky to have friends like Mary - -


----------



## bannerminis

PaintedMeadows said:


> OK, so we got the tree up which meant I could open my gift from Karina and oh what a gift!!! Yippee!!! I got a red halter, badly needed for my little Rose Petal who is chestnut pinto so should look very nice on her! I got a purple jelly scrubber and a purple sweat slicker. I love purple!! Those jelly scrubbers are the best. I use them on my great dane too and I think I will keep the sweat slicker in the bath tub for the dog. tee hee. There was some yummy peach lip gloss and some wonderful smelling hand lotion and then the best part, the beautiful necklace. It is like the Pandora line in Canada and has 2 different glass beads that can be interchanged. One is purple and the other red. I just love it!!!! So very pretty! Thank you so much!! Here is a picture of it all. Oh I am so happy!!


I am so delighted that you liked what you got. It tried to keep to the purple theme and a little bit horsey and somthing for yourself - a trinket from Ireland. Sometimes I think we get everything for our horses and family and forget to treat ourselves


----------



## REO

She didn't draw your name Marlene





I put weeks of careful thought in each match for the best happiness for everyone. Then I get to sit back and watch this part, which is my entire source of Christmas joy.

You bet I will Patricia! No worries!


----------



## hobbyhorse23

WhiteTailsMinis said:


> Those of you that don't know Mary ... we didn't know eachother at all before she placed that ad on the LB Sale Board. We shipped our two girls together from Triple K and Mary actually had mine arrive at her place. Even kept her few days (groomed her and everything) until we could arrange to meet 1/2 way (*Maryland is a pretty big state*).


That's a great story about your Secret Santa. I think maybe we need to get you out west sometime though!




Maryland is a postage stamp!






My gifts were all mailed off Priority or Express Mail on Monday, should be there by the end of the week. Now I can wait without guilt for mine!





Leia


----------



## Matt73

albahurst said:


> Thanks so much, Matt73, for the lovely Secret Santa gifts which arrived here this morning! Of course, I had to open the package
> 
> 
> 
> I started out by reading a very nice letter from Matt and Kevin, telling about their farm and fur animals way up in Ontario! Beautiful pictures, too, of their puppies (Matt- are they the Bernese Mountain Dogs?) and one of their gorgeous farm!! Next was a box of FUDGE!! I am saving that for Christmas
> 
> 
> 
> although it will be hard to wait! lol Next was a horse ornament and a darling tiny statue. Then, I opened the tiniest/miniature prayer box and charms of the Three Wise Men- very neat! Then, a box of silver decorative horse shower hooks (we are getting ready to remodel the bath- so perfect!), and finally a very nice smelling candle
> 
> 
> 
> I will try to post a photo when I find my camera- how do things run off? LOL
> 
> Thanks again, Matt! Merry Christmas!


You're very welcome, Peggy



I can't believe it got there that quickly. That's Great! Merry Christmas to you, too!

P.S. Yes, that's a pic of Callie's first litter of Berners (someone on here did the photoshop job



)


----------



## SHANA

I haven't sent my gift out, had planned to earlier in the week but have been hit pretty hard with a snowstorm the past few days, will mail it out friday.


----------



## Holly at WhiteTailsMinis

Okay, finally!!!!!! Sorry for the delay, but had a little problem with the camera and then the computer. Nothing wanted to work right.

So............ Sorry Santa I couldnt wait until Christmas to open it. The hubby and the kids were very excited. Hubby wanted to open the gift before I got to open it with Marlene.

I would love to thank Kourtney of PrestigeMinis for my FABULOUS GIFTS!!!!!!

I got Christmas Blend STARBUCKS COFFEE!!!!!!! SWEET! I cant wait to take it and get grounded up. I also got a OMG smelling good candle. I got a magnet note pad, which is awesome!!!!! I also got a COLORADO key chain ( my cousin lives in Dillion, CO.)

I also got a horse head ornament!( Already on the tree ). And I also got a BEAUTIFUL mug from Colorado. Its not in the picture because unfortunatly it arrived broken



I was so upset ).

Thank you so much Kourtney!!! I love everything. You are a very very good Santa~~

As soon as I get that coffee grounded and have my first cup I will let yall know how it taste! I cant wait~

HO HO HO and MERRY CHRISTMAS!!!!!!!!


----------



## PrestigeMiniHorses

Oh Holly I have been waiting on pins and needles for that gift to get there. And gosh darn it. I am gonna have to get you a new mug and send it to ya. I will wait til after Christmas if that is ok. I might surprise ya and do it before hand



I had a feeling that might happen. Sorry about my lame packing



I was in a hurry and wanted to make sure it got there. I am so glad you liked everything though.



I will make it up to you though.







Holly at WhiteTailsMinis said:


> Okay, finally!!!!!! Sorry for the delay, but had a little problem with the camera and then the computer. Nothing wanted to work right.
> 
> So............ Sorry Santa I couldnt wait until Christmas to open it. The hubby and the kids were very excited. Hubby wanted to open the gift before I got to open it with Marlene.
> 
> I would love to thank Kourtney of PrestigeMinis for my FABULOUS GIFTS!!!!!!
> 
> I got Christmas Blend STARBUCKS COFFEE!!!!!!! SWEET! I cant wait to take it and get grounded up. I also got a OMG smelling good candle. I got a magnet note pad, which is awesome!!!!! I also got a COLORADO key chain ( my cousin lives in Dillion, CO.)
> 
> I also got a horse head ornament!( Already on the tree ). And I also got a BEAUTIFUL mug from Colorado. Its not in the picture because unfortunatly it arrived broken
> 
> 
> 
> I was so upset ).
> 
> Thank you so much Kourtney!!! I love everything. You are a very very good Santa~~
> 
> As soon as I get that coffee grounded and have my first cup I will let yall know how it taste! I cant wait~
> 
> HO HO HO and MERRY CHRISTMAS!!!!!!!!


----------



## sls

Sorry, I rec'd the wrong package and this one was not my secret santa package.


----------



## PaintedMeadows

You are so right Karina. I never spoil myself. My friend in South Africa just sent me a gift and it has the most beautiful purple glass bead and freshwater pearl bracelette that she made me and it matches the necklace perfectly so guess what I am wearing to hubby's work Christmas party on friday night? lol. Thank you so much!!!


----------



## Holly at WhiteTailsMinis

PrestigeMiniHorses said:


> Oh Holly I have been waiting on pins and needles for that gift to get there. And gosh darn it. I am gonna have to get you a new mug and send it to ya. I will wait til after Christmas if that is ok. I might surprise ya and do it before hand
> 
> 
> 
> I had a feeling that might happen. Sorry about my lame packing
> 
> 
> 
> I was in a hurry and wanted to make sure it got there. I am so glad you liked everything though.
> 
> 
> 
> I will make it up to you though.


 Thanks so much Kourtney! You are very sweet to do that. That was a very pretty mug. Whenever you get around to doing it. Thats fine!Thanks again for all the wonderful stuff.


----------



## Marsha Cassada

Received my SS from Backwoodsnanny yesterday! I did open the box and there was a PILE of gorgeously wrapped packages inside! I want to wait till a quiet time to open each and savour, so will post a picture then. Meanwhile, I am enjoying the jewel-like packages!


----------



## backwoodsnanny

Marsha I am so glad it got to you in plenty of time and that you enjoyed the various wrappings. Cant wait to hear how you like the contents.


----------



## O So

It came today!!!



As you may guess, I couldn't wait to open it. LOL





Mine is from Leia, Hobbyhorse23!



Thank you so much. I loved everything. I hate to say it but I was really thrilled when I saw the lolly pop ( that is what I call them, lol) for O So. He loves those! We can hear him sometimes in the middle of the night trying to eat or lick them. All of a sudden we hear bang, bang, bang. He is hitting it up against the side of his house! Yah, I make it kind of easy for him to lick on it.





I also got a sticker for my bus!!! That was an awesome surprise too!!

I loved everything, thanks again Leia!!

Here is a pic of my loot!


----------



## Marsha Cassada

I finally had a quiet evening to open my gifts. O My! What fun and thoughtful gifts! A cozy festive throw, warm socks and slippers, fragrant candles, a Maine cookbook and calendar, candy, Maine ornament AND a lovely hand-crocheted scarf in Christmas red made by my secret santa! My vintage horse is modeling it.






And THEN an extra bonus:






BUTTONS!!! The little bird told you truly, Anita!

Thank you for all my Maine treasures. You are a great Santa!


----------



## hobbyhorse23

O So said:


> It came today!!!
> 
> 
> 
> As you may guess, I couldn't wait to open it. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mine is from Leia, Hobbyhorse23!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much. I loved everything. I hate to say it but I was really thrilled when I saw the lolly pop ( that is what I call them, lol) for O So. He loves those! We can hear him sometimes in the middle of the night trying to eat or lick them. All of a sudden we hear bang, bang, bang. He is hitting it up against the side of his house! Yah, I make it kind of easy for him to lick on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also got a sticker for my bus!!! That was an awesome surprise too!!
> 
> I loved everything, thanks again Leia!!


I'm glad you liked it! I knew you wanted books on minis (ignore the driving chapter in that one though, I was wincing



) and I tried to think of stuff both you and O So would like. I remembered you said he'd really liked his last Licky Pop thing so when I saw one in the tack store I couldn't resist!



Sorry for not wrapping it all, I wanted to hurry up and get it out to you.





Leia


----------



## hobbyhorse23

I also received the first of my Secret Santa gifts today, from the wonderful Leeana! She did an AMAZING job. I was so thrilled with what she sent! I got a cute towel set, a coffee mug from Starbucks full of the only product I buy from them (peppermint hot chocolate), a pretty leather keychain with my first initial on it and...

...get this...

a digital photo frame!!






I can't believe how thoughtful that was, given that she knows how big a photo-bug I am and that I wanted something personalized for my boys. Now I can pick all my favorite photos and have them displaying in my room all the time.



Thank you Leeana! You're amazing!

Leia


----------



## WhiteTailsMinis

I just have to say - every year the Santas do an excellent job - such awesome surprises! I know how excited I am checking this thread every day that Reo must be totally beside herself seeing all the happy people receiving such wonderful things from their Secret Santas.






I've already received mine (and posted) but I still check here couple times a day to see what new goodies have arrived for others. It's so much fun to watch reactions of surprised LBers. All the gifts are awesome!

Huge thanks to Robin for taking this on every year and huge thanks to all the wonderful Santas that follow through and make it worth Robins hard work to put it all together.






I have finished packing my box and will mail it priority tomorrow morning - I was waiting on one last thing to complete it. Should be under someones tree by Tuesday (or Wednesday the latest).


----------



## REO

Yes Marsha! I'm a "little birdy"! When I know things about people that they like (I keep it all in my head) then I whisper into Santa's ears! Kind of like when you stow away info on your family during the year and use during Christmas. Because you're all MY forum family! So I have fun with this!

OMG when someone gets a gift I get all happy that I can cross them off my list! But the real HAPPINESS comes when ALL 100% have gotten the gifts and I can rest!

Each year I work HARD to get that 100% I crave! I MUST HAVE IT!

Wheeee look at all the nice gifts!


----------



## PaintedMeadows

So how are we doing so far Robin? Mine left on monday. How many have been received so far? How many more to go? I really hope we hit 100% this year!!


----------



## REO

Rhonda





Oh I get 100% each year!





I'm relentless until I get it!

As of this minute, we have

42 GOT and 50 to go!

WHOOP!! Since this is _my_ Christmas each year, I take two names to give to!

I LOVE giving gifts!





Which means 2 people get stuck with having me LOL!

I got a pkg from Santa Bonnie today!





A box filled with pretty wrapped gifts! I'm so excited! We will get the tree up this week end now that there's gifts to go under it! I always wait until Christmas to open gifts.

Thank you Bonnie!


----------



## backwoodsnanny

Robin

As I have told you before sometimes its hard to do for someone you dont know as you never know if you will please them or not. This years task was a total joy to do I had many jars and cans of buttons that have been given me over the years and went through several to find unique buttons for her collection. I love what you do Robin. It means so much to all of us.


----------



## Marsha Cassada

backwoodsnanny said:


> Robin
> 
> As I have told you before sometimes its hard to do for someone you dont know as you never know if you will please them or not. This years task was a total joy to do I had many jars and cans of buttons that have been given me over the years and went through several to find unique buttons for her collection. I love what you do Robin. It means so much to all of us.


Anita, I tried to email you but it said you weren't receiving messages.

I love the button mix. I poured them right out into a tray and pawed through them last night, looking at each one. I use some of mine, but mostly I just ogle them.

My dog, for some reason, thinks the furry socks were meant for him. Twice I found him carrying them, looking furtive. So I had to hurry and put them in my drawer.

I also treasure the handmade scarf. You are special.

Marsha Cassada


----------



## REO

Marsha, sounds like Santa Claws needs to bring Buddy his own pr of fuzzy socks!






Nita, I had no idea you collected buttons too!


----------



## frostedpineminis

OH MY!!!! I cant believe what I got it was so perfect, and I could have bought myself a better christmas present!!! Thank you so much Jacks' Thunder for all of the wonderful things, it was opened within an hour of recieving it from the post office. The girls at work said that the sign had me written all over it but they dont realize that it fits all mini owners perfectly haha. The ornament will be awesome for our western themed christmas tree and will be on it tonight, I cant wait to try the dyes on my horses and I have to ask you if you could let me know where I can get them as I have never seen them up here in Canada and they are exactly what I was thinking of!!! The horses will definately be playing with the mini jolly ball and I feed them the apple wafers all the time and I cant get them to leave me alone when they find out that I have them so I can wait to see how much they love the new flavors of peppermint and carrot and spice, I will be putting a picture on the forum as soon as I figure out how to so that everybody can see how beautiful everthing is. thank you so much. Also a big thank you to REO for putting on this wonderful event I will be participating every year from now on and thanks to everybody for making my first forum year such a great one, I look forward to next year shopping even more as now I kind of know what to get and will have lots of time to collect little things along the way for 2011. Also I havent heard from my SS partner so it should be there in the next day or maybe 2. hope you like it.


----------



## frostedpineminis

I meant to say coudnt have!!! so sorry I was so excited I was typing o fast and of course where i made my mistake sounds like I hated my gift, SOOOOOOO sorry about that


----------



## frostedpineminis

haha!!! I thnk that I got it. lol


----------



## jacks'thunder

No problem on the _"could/couldn't"_ part!

I'm very glad you liked everything! There were also star stencels in the bottom of the wrapped box! Hope you found them!! Like I said in my note the llama down the street STILL looks like a Giraffe and the "Zebra" mini really made me double take! I had to stop and find out how they did it as soon as I knew you wanted paints!

Have a VERY Merry Christmas!

Now I can rest easy knowing it made it to you safe and sound!! The lady at the post office was looking at the customs form kinda laughing. I asked her( I know her well!) what was so funny. She said I have to ask you what is a Jolly Ball? I said if it made you smile when you read it's name it's doing it's job!! I also told her it was a horse toy and she laughed and said you know the people in the customs office are going to open it just to see what a Jolly Ball is! I told her I didn't care as long as it made it to you safe and sound!! LOL!


----------



## frostedpineminis

Hi Leya, I did get the stencils, they are perfect and a great idea!!!, I tucked them behind the sign in the picture but I must have cut it out so that the microscope and centrifuge werent in the picture to ruin all the pretty things, I got the box and raced back to the vet clinic to open it and when i did I just had to post a picture so I found a little corner of counter at the clinic and took a picture I just took the red tissue paper that was in the box and set up a little stand lol. Thanks again for the gift and for the info on the paints.


----------



## Mona

I received my SS gift in the mail today! THANK YOU SO VERY, VERY MUCH Kathryn (Anoki)!!! I always look forward to receiving a nice horse calendar from someone for Christmas, so I never buy one myself, unless I need to. I am happy to say that thanks to you, I won't have to buy my own!





I absolutely LOVE, LOVE, LOVE the 2 leather cushions!! They are PERFECT and I almost started to cry as soon as I saw the Boston Terrier one, wishing I had my little Molly back again. Her loss has been a tough one, so the cushion is extra special, and you KNOW how I love Boxers too, so I am sooooo tickled with both! AWESOME! THANK YOU!!!! With the recent loss of my Mom on November 23, I really needed a little cheer, and your beautiful and thoughtful gift provided me with just that! THANK YOU and *MERRY **CHRISTMAS*! 





 

OOPS...almost forgot! I need to add the photo...


----------



## sedeh

I got mine today!!!



Thank you soooo much Peggy, Alba Hurst miniatures! Of course I remember you from Pinto World! Had such a great time there. Hope to go again in 2012!(Too far and expensive to go more often I'm afraid!). I always ask for things that are local to my Secret Santa's area. Peggy sent me a really cool picture frame that was made out of Kansas Limestone! As you can see I already put a picture in it...in fact Peggy it's the horse I was holding in line behind you at the blood draw station. He's all grown up now and jumping and started driving.



There's not quite as many taffy's in the picture because my husband literally pounced on them as I opened the package! Thanks again and hope to see you again one day.


----------



## anoki

Mona said:


> I received my SS gift in the mail today! THANK YOU SO VERY, VERY MUCH Kathryn (Anoki)!!! I always look forward to receiving a nice horse calendar from someone for Christmas, so I never buy one myself, unless I need to. I am happy to say that thanks to you, I won't have to buy my own!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely LOVE, LOVE, LOVE the 2 leather cushions!! They are PERFECT and I almost started to cry as soon as I saw the Boston Terrier one, wishing I had my little Molly back again. Her loss has been a tough one, so the cushion is extra special, and you KNOW how I love Boxers too, so I am sooooo tickled with both! AWESOME! THANK YOU!!!! With the recent loss of my Mom on November 23, I really needed a little cheer, and your beautiful and thoughtful gift provided me with just that! THANK YOU and *MERRY **CHRISTMAS*!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OOPS...almost forgot! I need to add the photo...


Wow, I can't believe Canada Post got it there BEFORE they said it would get there!



:yeah

You are soooo very welcome!!!



Actually you were a bit of a guineapig for me, because I hadn't made that size of cushion before...very glad you liked it!!!



And sorry everything was jammed in, that is the only problem with the pillows!





~kathryn


----------



## Deb O.

:yeah My S.S. gift arrived today, didn't have time to post until now. Thank you so very much for everything Kathy aka yellowroseintx. Everything was just wonderful and will be or already is put to good use. The dolphin and horse ornaments are decorating the tree area. The door bell hanger was placed immediately on the door. And love the saddle and breast collar pads can't wait to try them out on my boy jet. The vet wrap will come in handy as well hoping not to have to use it often though lol. The chocolate looks yummy. The sign will have a prominent place as it should at the barn where we spend most of our time. Thanks again Kathy you outdid yourself.


----------



## LindaL

Mona said:


> With the recent loss of my Mom on November 23, I really needed a little cheer, and your beautiful and thoughtful gift provided me with just that! THANK YOU and *MERRY **CHRISTMAS*!


 

Mona....I am so sorry for the loss of your mom


----------



## yellerroseintx

Deb O. said:


> :yeah My S.S. gift arrived today, didn't have time to post until now. Thank you so very much for everything Kathy aka yellowroseintx. Everything was just wonderful and will be or already is put to good use. The dolphin and horse ornaments are decorating the tree area. The door bell hanger was placed immediately on the door. And love the saddle and breast collar pads can't wait to try them out on my boy jet. The vet wrap will come in handy as well hoping not to have to use it often though lol. The chocolate looks yummy. The sign will have a prominent place as it should at the barn where we spend most of our time. Thanks again Kathy you outdid yourself.



You are more than welcome!!!! I had read on a post that your farm colors were purple so I hope I got that right.....have a wonderful Christmas!!!


----------



## Deb O.

yellerroseintx said:


> You are more than welcome!!!! I had read on a post that your farm colors were purple so I hope I got that right.....have a wonderful Christmas!!!


You did and we're bringing the sign inside instead to be prominently placed in our kitchen.


----------



## picasso

I've been to the post office this morning. My Secret Santa gift is on it's way. Should be there by Thursday. Please open it when you receive it. There are some things in it that you should enjoy before Christmas.

Donna


----------



## LindaL

So excited to get my SS gift today!!





It came from Julie Miller (aka cretahillsgal) in Oklahoma and she very generously sent me Cowboy Magic, horse treats, a purple/pink brush, purple/pink hoof pick and a purple halter!! LOVE everything!! Thanks so much Julie!!


----------



## Mona

WOW Kathryn...even MORE special since they were handmade by you! I was going to ask you if you made them, but decided not to since they were return addressed to a "saddlery". They are gorgeous, and glad I could be your guinea pig...it was a wonderful experience!








Thanks Linda for your condolences.. (hugs)


----------



## anoki

Mona said:


> WOW Kathryn...even MORE special since they were handmade by you! I was going to ask you if you made them, but decided not to since they were return addressed to a "saddlery". They are gorgeous, and glad I could be your guinea pig...it was a wonderful experience!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Linda for your condolences.. (hugs)


hee,hee, yes, have to put my business address on it, to get the reduced shipping costs!





Of course if I wasn't in such a panic about puppies on the way, they would have had tags on them so you knew....*sigh* I know better than to plan puppies at this time of year!





So glad you liked them! It is always fun coming up with different ideas to make!

~kathryn


----------



## albahurst

sedeh said:


> I got mine today!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you soooo much Peggy, Alba Hurst miniatures! Of course I remember you from Pinto World! Had such a great time there. Hope to go again in 2012!(Too far and expensive to go more often I'm afraid!). I always ask for things that are local to my Secret Santa's area. Peggy sent me a really cool picture frame that was made out of Kansas Limestone! As you can see I already put a picture in it...in fact Peggy it's the horse I was holding in line behind you at the blood draw station. He's all grown up now and jumping and started driving.
> 
> 
> 
> There's not quite as many taffy's in the picture because my husband literally pounced on them as I opened the package! Thanks again and hope to see you again one day.


Glad your gifts got there ok!

I remember your horse! He sure is handsome





Hope to see you at Pinto Worlds in a year!


----------



## cretahillsgal

LindaL said:


> So excited to get my SS gift today!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It came from Julie Miller (aka cretahillsgal) in Oklahoma and she very generously sent me Cowboy Magic, horse treats, a purple/pink brush, purple/pink hoof pick and a purple halter!! LOVE everything!! Thanks so much Julie!!


WOW! That was FAST! It seems like I just sent it!



Glad you like everything! Hope you can put it all to good use!


----------



## Seashells

Hi, May I ask....What's Cowboy Magic? Never heard of it, so I'm curious....

Okay, I just found cowboymagic.com....great horsey products!


----------



## sfmini

I have my SS gifts with me and will be mailing them after work today.

Still loving that fleece blanket, between that and three dogs, I am nice and toasty when in my La Z Boy! The Chihuahua loves to burrow under it and nap.


----------



## gigrc

I got my SS gift over the weekend!! I was so excited..... so of course I opened it!

My SS was Karen Sanford (aka lilnickers) and what a great SS she is!!

She sent me lots of Christmas stuff... which I LOVE!!

I got a Christmas welcome banner which I hung by my front door, Christmas pot holders (which i was gonna buy the other day and for some reason didnt), a horsey ornament and a snowman ornament that are so cute and some Christmas socks. She also sent me a Rooster picture which I love so much!!

What great gifts!! I am so excited!!






Thank you so much for everything!!


----------



## SHANA

I got my SS gift today from Yvonne Mangan (Twister). I of course opened it.




.

I got a box of pot of gold chocolates/truffles, some candy canes, a tin of homemade fudge which I of course had to try. It was very very good. LOL I also got a book, Liberty in Miniature by Pat Elder, some dog biscuits for my border collie, Rusty. He told me to say thank you. I also got a cappuchino/mug combo. Thank you!





I also mailed my persons SS gift out today by Xpress Post, should get there in 2 business days.


----------



## sls

I got my package today from my Santa in Idaho. Sorry Santa I couldn't wait.





Thank you so much for the beautiful horse fleece blanket and Hershey candy.


----------



## twister

So glad it arrived safely Shana, and I am pleased you liked the fudge and the other gifts)


----------



## srpwildrose

I received my SS gift today from Robin, aka REO.










She made a beautiful trinket box with a buckskin horse head on top!





I have seen her posts of the horse heads she has been making and glad she was reading my mind,

because she sent me one!!! And inside was 2 candy bars!!!

I also received a nice horse calendar, which I always use to keep all my horsie info on every year.

And some cute socks.

THANK YOU so much. I loved everything.....now to eat my candy..


----------



## REO

I'm so glad you like your gifts Susan!





The jewelry box was a gift from the heart, made especially for you! But I loved it so much, I think I'll have to make one for myself LOL!

Merry Christmas my friend!


----------



## shadowpaints

i did get mine last week, but its so busy that i havent had a chance to post!!!

Kaelin Porter was my secret santa!!! THANKS!! i got a really cute lil ornament with santa carrying a foal in his bag.. a pack of playing cards from Las Vegas, a las vegas key chain, a box of peppermint candy and a blue and white halter!!

thanks so much i love it!


----------



## lilnickers

gigrc said:


> I got my SS gift over the weekend!! I was so excited..... so of course I opened it!
> 
> My SS was Karen Sanford (aka lilnickers) and what a great SS she is!!
> 
> She sent me lots of Christmas stuff... which I LOVE!!
> 
> I got a Christmas welcome banner which I hung by my front door, Christmas pot holders (which i was gonna buy the other day and for some reason didnt), a horsey ornament and a snowman ornament that are so cute and some Christmas socks. She also sent me a Rooster picture which I love so much!!
> 
> What great gifts!! I am so excited!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much for everything!!
> 
> Gigrc, you are very welcome! I am so glad you liked everything. I especially liked the horsey ornamant, so I got myself one, too !!!! This was so much fun
> 
> 
> 
> You have a very merry Christmas


----------



## sassy1

I just got my SS package today!

Thank you to Holly from White Tail Minis.





I received a lovely 3D card with puppies on it and inside were some photos of Holly with her cute babies. I also received a beautiful Trail of Painted Ponies ornament, a pewter miniature bell and a packet of Peppermint snacks to share around to my special minis. I will try to get a photo tomorrow.

Thank you sooooo much Holly and a special thanks to REO for organising the Secret Santa again this year.


----------



## Louise

I HAVE GOTTEN MY SECRET SANTA GIFT AND COULDN'T BE MORE PLEASED . MY SANTA WENT UP AND ABOVE MY EXPECTATIONS. SHE SENT ME A MAGNIFECENT ONE OF A KIND, ORNAMENT , HANDPAINTED OF A NORTHERN PLAINS INDIAN PONY, I HAD ALSO ASKED FOR LOCAL ITEMS FROM HER STATE AND SHE SENT ME A JAR OF HER HOMEMADE JAM ( SHE PICKED THE PLUMS HERSELF AND IT WAS THE BLUE RIBBON WINNER AT HER FAIR. I ALSO GOT NATIVE PECANS FROM HER SISTERS PROPERTY AND SHE PERSONALLY SHELLED THEM FOR ME. I WILL MAKE A PECAN DESSERT FOR CHRISTMAS WITH THEM. THE COTTON CHRISTMAS TREE ORNAMENT WAS FROM THE THE COTTON CROP IN HER AREA. THE GARLIC CAME FROM ANOTHER SISTERS GARDEN. WHAT A TALENTED FAMILY AND TO SHARE ALL OF THESE ITEMS IS BEYOND BELIEF. LAST BUT NOT LEAST I GOT A WONDERFUL LEAD ROPE. ALWAY CAN USE LEADS IT SEEMS. WELL AGAIN I WOULD LIKE TO SEND THE BIGGEST OF THANK YOU TO MARSHA CASSADA FOR THE WONDERFUL SANTA GIFTS. NEXT YEAR I AM GOING TO TRY AND COME UP WITH SOME SPECIAL THINGS FROM MONTANA FOR MY SECRET SANTA.


----------



## wantminimore

I'm getting worried, my person should of recieved their package last week but i haven't seen a post saying that it arrived








Hmm, just checked USPS and it arrived Dec. 6th.


----------



## Marsha Cassada

Louise said:


> I HAVE GOTTEN MY SECRET SANTA GIFT AND COULDN'T BE MORE PLEASED . MY SANTA WENT UP AND ABOVE MY EXPECTATIONS. SHE SENT ME A MAGNIFECENT ONE OF A KIND, ORNAMENT , HANDPAINTED OF A NORTHERN PLAINS INDIAN PONY, I HAD ALSO ASKED FOR LOCAL ITEMS FROM HER STATE AND SHE SENT ME A JAR OF HER HOMEMADE JAM ( SHE PICKED THE PLUMS HERSELF AND IT WAS THE BLUE RIBBON WINNER AT HER FAIR. I ALSO GOT NATIVE PECANS FROM HER SISTERS PROPERTY AND SHE PERSONALLY SHELLED THEM FOR ME. I WILL MAKE A PECAN DESSERT FOR CHRISTMAS WITH THEM. THE COTTON CHRISTMAS TREE ORNAMENT WAS FROM THE THE COTTON CROP IN HER AREA. THE GARLIC CAME FROM ANOTHER SISTERS GARDEN. WHAT A TALENTED FAMILY AND TO SHARE ALL OF THESE ITEMS IS BEYOND BELIEF. LAST BUT NOT LEAST I GOT A WONDERFUL LEAD ROPE. ALWAY CAN USE LEADS IT SEEMS. WELL AGAIN I WOULD LIKE TO SEND THE BIGGEST OF THANK YOU TO MARSHA CASSADA FOR THE WONDERFUL SANTA GIFTS. NEXT YEAR I AM GOING TO TRY AND COME UP WITH SOME SPECIAL THINGS FROM MONTANA FOR MY SECRET SANTA.


Louise, I'm so glad it arrived safely. I looked up your town on a map and read a little about the area. The town has such an attractive, intriguing name. That was fun to do! I had fun being your Santa.

Marsha


----------



## LAminiatures

Robin thank you so much for my gifts. I just love The Pooka! I received a beautiful mug and mouse pad with The Pooka on them. I also got a large magnetic picture frame. Sorry I'm terrible with pictures but what a great surprise to get my first day back to work.

Thank s so very much! I know I was teasing you about taping up The Pooka and shipping him up here...............but you did lol.

Thanks again!


----------



## REO

Hi Lisa!



Did you eat your candy Santas? I love those!





When you put in your hints about Pooka, I had to be your Santa and get you something with him on it, since I'm keeping _HIM_ LOL! I hope you like that great big mug and mouse pad. I think those frames are neat!

Merry Christmas!

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Everyone, I EMAILED everyone on a list I have and I BEGGED them to come and post when they get their gift, and I sent them a link to this thread! Some people I have emailed twice and PMed too. I'm trying very hard to find out for you all if your gifts arrived or not. Most of the people didn't answer me





I will not give up until we get that 100% like I demand (and get) each year!

35 more to go and not much time left


----------



## MindyLee

Just incase someone is my secret santa, I have not yet recived my gift yet and i am getting pretty excited and cant wait till i get it

Thanks Robin!!!


----------



## chandab

MindyLee said:


> Just incase someone is my secret santa, I have not yet recived my gift yet and i am getting pretty excited and cant wait till i get it
> 
> Thanks Robin!!!


I'm in the same boat, I'm still waiting on its arrival. The only thing good about waiting... It'll be closer to Christmas when I open it, cause once it arrives it doesn't have a chance.


----------



## bannerminis

I am waiting too - its very exciting and I wont feel too guilty opening it now we are getting so close to Christmas


----------



## Ferin

I recieved my present in the mail yesterday and I love all of it! I believe my Secret Santa was Ashley Crawley. The return address label said A Crawley from WI so I am almost positive it is her. She couldn't have done a better job of picking out my presents! I got a beautiful hand-made fleece blanket that is so cozy. It is pink (my favorite color) with pink and brown horses on it. I love it!



It's stunning! I also got various presents from WI, which was really neat because they were from her state. She sent a few of my favorite things to eat/drink....a cute cow that is made of WI cheese (almost too cute to eat!), hot cocoa mix, and WI made candy. I had never heard of them before but she sent the most amazing candy called "cow patties". They are delicious and one of them is already all gone.





I've taken pictures but I am not on a computer right now where I can get to them. I'll try to remember to post them when I get to one.

Thank you so much Ashley for my wonderful gifts and thank you Robin for doing Secret Santa again this year!!


----------



## Holly at WhiteTailsMinis

sassy1 said:


> I just got my SS package today!
> 
> Thank you to Holly from White Tail Minis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I received a lovely 3D card with puppies on it and inside were some photos of Holly with her cute babies. I also received a beautiful Trail of Painted Ponies ornament, a pewter miniature bell and a packet of Peppermint snacks to share around to my special minis. I will try to get a photo tomorrow.
> 
> Thank you sooooo much Holly and a special thanks to REO for organising the Secret Santa again this year.


Whew was getting worried there that the package didnt arrive. I hope you liked everything. They dont make small horse treats, so the peppermint ones were the only small enough ones for the minis. ( Makes their breath smell good too when you are getting kisses!



).

The pewter bell is from my state of Maryland where I live.

Merry Christmas!

Thanks Robin for all your wonderful hard work you do to make this fun for us all!!!!!!!!


----------



## dannigirl

Still waiting.




Looked at post office yesterday. Actually, I love the anticipation and it is driving my hubby nuts. He likes opening the package almost more than I do. I have to get to it first every year.

Merry Christmas to everyone here and hopes for a Blessed New Year.


----------



## LC Farm

I received my gift today. I am so excited. My SS was a good friend Jessica (Jessica06) I am not sure how to post pictures. Jessica sent me some chololates (yummy), horse treats (the horses will love them) 2 super cute horses for my tree, vet wrap in pink my favorite color (I will be using soon to wrap up the Percherons tails for foaling) and some detangler (which is well needed) and a feed scoop that we can always use seems how the disappear. Thank you Jessica Austin loved opening everything.


----------



## Reble

Oh sure hope I have been good, still waiting for my present.

Keep sending hubby to the mail box.. He comes back and says NO not yet.

He says I am worse than a kid.Getting so excited.





Oh got mine today... Thanks so much Doobie (Debbie Scriven of Moon Shadow Minis)

so nice to see you got my name...

Two beautiful show halters. one silver and one light blue.

Loved your Santa box they came in.

You forgot to put your name, so had to email Robin for the name. Oh foolish me, should of realized who...Thanks so much, they will sure come in handy, coming show season.


----------



## HorseMom

I got mine a couple days ago. Thanks so much Ferin. They are beautiful. I got a big jewelry box that had a nice piece of colored glass on the top. You open it up to find two removable portions for smaller stuff and then a nice deep bottom for bigger stuff. Perfect for my ever growing collection. The back had a cute horse charm that if you pulled you found a mirror hiding behind. I was able to combine all my jewelry from several smaller boxes to just this one. So much more space on my dresser now. Yay!!! I also got an awesome western themed frame for a picture of one of my sweeties. I ordered pictures of both horses to see which one looked better in the frame. Can't wait for them to come in.


----------



## normajeanbaker

My secret Santa gift arrived from Canada. There was no forum name listed, but THANK YOU Nicki Conner, I was lucky enough to get some nice candles, along with some really yummy chocolate. My Mini LOVES her new Likit and holder. It was the perfect color for the barn princess



I also got a travel mug, which had my horses picture on it. I LOVE LOVE LOVE everything



THANK YOU so much!!!

~Jen~


----------



## REO

Her forum name is FrostedPineMinis

30 more to go!


----------



## CritrSitr

Yes! I got my gift. I'm so sorry Secret Santa. Its been such a busy season I neglected to post! I am waiting for Christmas to open my gift but I know it'll be GREAT! Merry Christmas!!


----------



## Doobie

Reble said:


> Oh sure hope I have been good, still waiting for my present.
> 
> Keep sending hubby to the mail box.. He comes back and says NO not yet.
> 
> He says I am worse than a kid.Getting so excited.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh got mine today... Thanks so much Doobie (Debbie Scriven of Moon Shadow Minis)
> 
> so nice to see you got my name...
> 
> Two beautiful show halters. one silver and one light blue.
> 
> Loved your Santa box they came in.
> 
> You forgot to put your name, so had to email Robin for the name. Oh foolish me, should of realized who...Thanks so much, they will sure come in handy, coming show season.


Glad you like them Mary!

I was so worried they would not get hear in time for me to get them to you!

I thought they would look beautiful on your boys next year when you are at the shows!!

Merry Christmas!!

Doobie


----------



## PaintedMeadows

So I have been tracking mine through Canada post and it says today at 4:57am "Item processed at postal facility". Whatever that means. So I hope it gets there super soon. Enjoy! Even though you don't know who you are! lol.


----------



## frostedpineminis

Jen AKA Normajeanbaker, I am happy that you liked it and that everything arrived safely, it was a little harder then I thought to shop directly for minis and this being my first year was not really sure on what people gave and got so I said what the heck maybe get something for both horse and owner, I have gotten so many good ideas for next year and not having any place to buy mini stuff nearby I am going to be on the ball and order things way earlier next year, I am so glad that you like everything


----------



## K Sera

Got home from work today and Santa had dropped off a package! WOW! Am I in trouble this year! "Picasso" is my Secret Santa and I got lots of yummy goodies. I just finished unwrapping a cute red and green Santa pillow and matching green fleece blanket, lots of what appears to be homemade fudge of different flavors and other treats, a 2011 horse calendar and a really awesome little western scenerio type fountain. I know, I know .... I need to get pics as it's very hard to appreciate with my description, but I can tell you that my Santa was very good to me and THANK YOU SO MUCH Donna!

She wrote a note on the outside of the box NOT to wait until Christmans to open .... I needed to enjoy it before X-mas and I intend to do just that! I am on my way over to my son's with some of these goodies before my daughter-in-law gets back from teaching her exercise class! She'll never know .....



.... unless the grandkids tell!





MERRY CHRISTMAS!


----------



## bev66

Got mine today from North Carolina..... havent had a chance to open it.. but i will over the weekend... yipee im so excited


----------



## REO

*Bev66* are you "painted perfection"? You've changed your forum name again?

Let us know so we know who you are!


----------



## Jessica_06

LC Farm said:


> I received my gift today. I am so excited. My SS was a good friend Jessica (Jessica06) I am not sure how to post pictures. Jessica sent me some chololates (yummy), horse treats (the horses will love them) 2 super cute horses for my tree, vet wrap in pink my favorite color (I will be using soon to wrap up the Percherons tails for foaling) and some detangler (which is well needed) and a feed scoop that we can always use seems how the disappear. Thank you Jessica Austin loved opening everything.


You are so welcome Lori!! I was thrilled to be you secret santa, it was a lot of fun!! Merry Christmas!!!!


----------



## lilnickers

Yayyyy....I got my SS present yesterday!!! I couldn't wait til Christmas!!

Many, many thank you's to Heather AKA Bluestar








I saw the return address and it said"Santa", it took me about 10 seconds.....then it clicked, MY LB SS





All the way from across the country in Oregan,I received 2 beautiful photo frames! They are both very rustic(like me...lol)One has resin pine branches and pinecones around it and the other is resin of a fungus mushroom, like off the birch trees, with a HORSE on it



Also there was an all natural candle that smells awesome!

Thank you so very much, Heather

I LOVE, LOVE, LOVE all the gifts





This was my first year joining in the SS, I will surely do this again next year


----------



## Davie

Yeah, I got mine



I got mine





My secret santa was waiting at the gate when I got home from work yesterday. I'm going to try and be a good girl and not open it until Christmas, but not sure I can. YES I CAN, YES I CAN, YES I CAN



. My secret santa was from Ohio.


----------



## picasso

I got my present today. Couldn't stand it, I had to open it. And I LOVE everything.






My SS was Mona.



Thank You so much for everything. I am so excited. I will try to post a picture after I get home from work this afternoon. Thank you again.


----------



## chandab

UPS delivered a package from Porter, TX today. All I could think of was what did I order from TX, then it dawned on me... Its my SS.

I debated waiting, and the only reason the debate lasted an hour, is because I had to go feed the horses their mid-day meal.





My secret Santa was Bev Allen at Painted Perfection Minis. Its all wrapped up in the cutest, holiday decorated box with a penguin on top. She sent some chocolate-scented bath soak (salts), a really cool metal horse ornament, a set of notepads (perfect timing, as I just used up my shopping list pad that sticks to the fridge), and a Texas holiday ornament.

Thank you so much.

Edited to add picture:


----------



## Kira98

oh awesome! i figured out how to post with my new phone  ok sooo now to let ya know i got my ss gift from ruffian



thanks ! i got a pretty purple rope halter for my fullsize stallion good thing too cuz his ol green one broke a few days ago. got a cute horse sign to hang on wall and a bag of treats and a mane comb & detangler



thanks soooooo much



sorry it took so long to post my jobs been crazy hectic


----------



## BlueStar

lilnickers said:


> Yayyyy....I got my SS present yesterday!!! I couldn't wait til Christmas!!
> 
> Many, many thank you's to Heather AKA Bluestar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I saw the return address and it said"Santa", it took me about 10 seconds.....then it clicked, MY LB SS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All the way from across the country in Oregan,I received 2 beautiful photo frames! They are both very rustic(like me...lol)One has resin pine branches and pinecones around it and the other is resin of a fungus mushroom, like off the birch trees, with a HORSE on it
> 
> 
> 
> Also there was an all natural candle that smells awesome!
> 
> Thank you so very much, Heather
> 
> I LOVE, LOVE, LOVE all the gifts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was my first year joining in the SS, I will surely do this again next year



SO GLAD YOU LIKE YOUR GIFTS!! Thanks for posting they arrived. I was so worried they would get broken.


----------



## BlueStar

lilnickers said:


> Yayyyy....I got my SS present yesterday!!! I couldn't wait til Christmas!!
> 
> Many, many thank you's to Heather AKA Bluestar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I saw the return address and it said"Santa", it took me about 10 seconds.....then it clicked, MY LB SS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All the way from across the country in Oregan,I received 2 beautiful photo frames! They are both very rustic(like me...lol)One has resin pine branches and pinecones around it and the other is resin of a fungus mushroom, like off the birch trees, with a HORSE on it
> 
> 
> 
> Also there was an all natural candle that smells awesome!
> 
> Thank you so very much, Heather
> 
> I LOVE, LOVE, LOVE all the gifts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was my first year joining in the SS, I will surely do this again next year



SO GLAD YOU LIKE YOUR GIFTS!! Thanks for posting they arrived. I was so worried they would get broken.


----------



## Seashells

SS gifts arrived today!






They are from "Davie" 





This morning I thought to purchase a barn halter, then your wonderful gifts arrived! Thank you for the green barn halter, Horseopoly game (I love games!), bucket strap, and holiday card. 

Have a Merry Christmas


----------



## twister

I got my gifts from my secret santa today and let me tell you they were worth waiting for!!!!! My secret santa was Rhonda-Lynne aka Painted Meadows and she hand made for me a beautiful horse ornament that was made to look like my Jazz) and a beautiful handmade rope halter in red, she sent me a recipe book and oh I do love recipe books (it was a fund raiser for the Peace River SPCA) and there are lots of recipes of Rhondas in there,I got a box of 4 chocolates, 2 sachets of hot apple and cranberry and 3 sachets of dark hot chocolate and a beautiful Christmas card. Rhonda-Lynne sent me an email from "Santa" and she asked questions, she made it seem like I was a little girl again waiting for Santa to come down the chimney, she made it so much fun, I hope she had the same fun too. Thank you Rhonda-Lynne, you made it special for me





Yvonne


----------



## shadowpaints

my SS gift was delivered to my elf today lol i keep refreshing the page to see if she likes what i got her!!! gahhh!


----------



## ruffian

Kira98 said:


> oh awesome! i figured out how to post with my new phone  ok sooo now to let ya know i got my ss gift from ruffian
> 
> 
> 
> thanks ! i got a pretty purple rope halter for my fullsize stallion good thing too cuz his ol green one broke a few days ago. got a cute horse sign to hang on wall and a bag of treats and a mane comb & detangler
> 
> 
> 
> thanks soooooo much
> 
> 
> 
> sorry it took so long to post my jobs been crazy hectic



You are most welcome! You have a beautiful stallion and I thought he would look awesome in Royal Purple. Glad you like it. It was fun shopping for a "Biggie"!


----------



## SWA

I recieved my gift in the mail today, from my SS Becca Johnson (Shadowpaints).



Oh my goodness, what wonderful gifts they are too!



She sent a cute little honey bear squeeze bottle of yummy Wild Huckleberry Honey from her homestate of Idaho, can't wait to have some with hot fresh biscuits in the morning, along with trying some of the different holiday flavors of yummy coffee syrups.



She also sent an adorable little plush stuffed horse, that I know my grandson is going to call dibs from me once he sees it, LOL....I almost think he is even more of a horse freak than his grandma is...if that's possible, LOL.



There was also a really big and just gorgeous painted metal sign that reads _"Welcome To Our Farm, A Proud Stallion & His Filly Live Here"._ That will go so perfect on the door of our carriage barn, hubby's going to hang it up for me in the morning.



LOVE IT! But, most precious of all was this really nice holiday photo card of a most beautiful family with two of the most adorable little girls I have ever seen! You can just see such joy and happiness in their sweet precious little eyes. My goodness...what an absolutely beautiful family you have Becca! Thank you so very much for all your wonderful and deeply heart warming gifts. You truly made my day so much brighter today! {{{HUGS}}} God bless you and your precious family, and wishing you and yours a warmly blessed and family filled VERY MERRY CHRISTMAS!!!!





Warmest hugs & appreciations,

Tanya


----------



## PaintedMeadows

Yvonne, I am so happy you finally got your package. I had a blast being Santa for you!! I am glad you like your Jazz, I always worry that someone won't like a handmade item. The mini horses are a fairly new thing for me but I have been a bear artist for almost 16 years so have had some practice! lol. So glad you like the cookbook too. That was my petproject and all of the money from purchase goes to our SPCA so I like to buy as many of them for gifts as I can. Merry Christmas to you!! It was a pleasure to do your gift for you!


----------



## Davie

Seashell, glad that it arrived safely. I know we can all use halters and leadropes as they always seem to grow wings and fly away. I hope you enjoy the game. Wish you were closer and we could get down to a mean game. My friend makes those bucket hangers and I love them for hanging buckets at shows--they really come in handy.


----------



## REO

Only 20 more!

Oh PLEASE Santa, I'd LOVE to have my 100% for Christmas!





I would be SO happy knowing everyone got their gifts!

I'm checking on things for people, but I'm having a hard time

getting replies


----------



## shadowpaints

SWA said:


> I recieved my gift in the mail today, from my SS Becca Johnson (Shadowpaints).
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my goodness, what wonderful gifts they are too!
> 
> 
> 
> She sent a cute little honey bear squeeze bottle of yummy Wild Huckleberry Honey from her homestate of Idaho, can't wait to have some with hot fresh biscuits in the morning, along with trying some of the different holiday flavors of yummy coffee syrups.
> 
> 
> 
> She also sent an adorable little plush stuffed horse, that I know my grandson is going to call dibs from me once he sees it, LOL....I almost think he is even more of a horse freak than his grandma is...if that's possible, LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> There was also a really big and just gorgeous painted metal sign that reads _"Welcome To Our Farm, A Proud Stallion & His Filly Live Here"._ That will go so perfect on the door of our carriage barn, hubby's going to hang it up for me in the morning.
> 
> 
> 
> LOVE IT! But, most precious of all was this really nice holiday photo card of a most beautiful family with two of the most adorable little girls I have ever seen! You can just see such joy and happiness in their sweet precious little eyes. My goodness...what an absolutely beautiful family you have Becca! Thank you so very much for all your wonderful and deeply heart warming gifts. You truly made my day so much brighter today! {{{HUGS}}} God bless you and your precious family, and wishing you and yours a warmly blessed and family filled VERY MERRY CHRISTMAS!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Warmest hugs & appreciations,
> 
> Tanya


OHHHHH im so glad you liked it tanya!!! i had a hard time shopping for you ! but it was so much fun too!!! thanks for your compliments on our little family!! our girls are just the sweetest and we love em!im glad i made you smile!

hugs!

Becca


----------



## dannigirl

I didn't get to the post office today, but plan to get there in the morning to see if I have anything yet. Keeping my fingers crossed.

Went this morning and still nothing. Santa is making me wait till Christmas like a good little girl. This is actually more fun than having it the first week. Keeps me excited.


----------



## Seashells

Davie said:


> Seashell, glad that it arrived safely. I know we can all use halters and leadropes as they always seem to grow wings and fly away. I hope you enjoy the game. Wish you were closer and we could get down to a mean game. My friend makes those bucket hangers and I love them for hanging buckets at shows--they really come in handy.


Plan on playing it Christmas Eve....Thanks again for everything!


----------



## Mona

picasso said:


> I got my present today. Couldn't stand it, I had to open it. And I LOVE everything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My SS was Mona.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank You so much for everything. I am so excited. I will try to post a picture after I get home from work this afternoon. Thank you again.






Oh good! So glad it arrived safe and sound, and I am happy you are pleased with it. MERRY CHRISTMAS!!


----------



## bannerminis

Well I got my Secret Santa Gift today - I was so excited and it was from Leia Gibson aka hobbyhorse23.

Such a personal gift and so thoughtful.

When I opened the box there was a Christmas picture card and an envelope that I had to open first and a lovely letter explaining about everything in the box.

There were some yummy peppermint nougat (which didnt last long with 3 kids and a hubby hovering by



) Some Seattle fudge (I LOVE fudge) but I am keeping that for ME. Some horse cookies - thats going to be there Christmas day treat so I will be sure to tell them that they came from the states

The next layer was a chocolate bar and a book on driving (thankyou so much for that) as I am going to be driving Sunny (avatar) in the new yr and would you believe it I was discussing it with my farrier today so I am thrilled with the book.

Also and the most personal gift of all is a Guardian Drive Bell to keep myself and Sunny safe from all the Road Gremlins.

And to top it off its Leia's own bell - I am so honoured that you gave it to me and hope myself and Sunny do it justice when we are out driving.

Thankyou so much for the thought and care you put into to my gifts you were a fantastic Secret Santa



.

Some pics


----------



## divigo

Still nothing here and I have not heared from my person they received my box yet, so I am still waiting and being patient.


----------



## REO

*Divigo*, not gotten as of yesterday.

*Joyenes*, Mike did get yours! He's not able to come post!

*ConnieP*, your gift should go out today.

*CretaHillsGal*, your gift should be mailed out today.

*Louise*, I called her and found out she broke her back last month. She didn't say if she got her gift yet.

I'm checking into things.

I call it "going to the whip!"





If people don't post that they've gotten gifts by this evening, I'll email more people.

18 more to go! It'd be a miracle if I got my 100% for Christmas


----------



## hobbyhorse23

bannerminis said:


> Well I got my Secret Santa Gift today - I was so excited and it was from Leia Gibson aka hobbyhorse23....
> 
> Thankyou so much for the thought and care you put into to my gifts you were a fantastic Secret Santa
> 
> 
> 
> .


I'm so glad you got it and that you liked everything!



I was worried sick that it wouldn't get there on time despite going Express Mail.



Thank you for the nice PM as well, it was fun to see that when I logged onto the forum this morning. I look forward to hearing about your driving adventures next year.

Okay, now all three of the internet SS gifts I sent out have arrived. I've only gotten one of mine.



Get crackin', post office!

Leia


----------



## wrs

Mine arrived today from LAminiatures.





She sent me 2 homemade driveway stakes with horseshoes on top. They are so neat.

A very pretty longsleeve shirt.

A wonderful smelling Yankee Candle.

A bag of horse treats for my little herd. They are gonna love them.

And the cutest card of a kitten enjoying hot chocolate.

Thank you so much Lisa. I love everything.


----------



## MindyLee

:SoHappy



* I GOT IT! I GOT IT! I GOT IT!*

UPS just dropped off my secret santa gift from Jamie (feather 1414) and oh boy my dog was super excited that a gift arived. She helped my open it and I got some yummy chocolates, a hot coco mug, peppermint body lotion, a little John Deere tractor ( my kitchen is John Deere: I actually collect these little tractor for my window sile.), a butterfly hanging ortiment, and last, a photo book which I will fill with all my show pics.

THANK YOU SO MUCH JAMIE, I LOVE IT ALL and Happy Holidays to you and everyone here on the fourm!


----------



## LAminiatures

Hi Rebecca WRS, I am so glad you like your gift. Hope you have the very best holiday.

Take care,

Lisa


----------



## joyenes

Thanks for letting me know, I was starting to worry!


----------



## PrestigeMiniHorses

I am patiently waiting on mine.. Checked in with my best friend everyday for the past two weeks and still nothing at all.




She hass been checking like crazy for me as well.. I hope it didn't get lost.


----------



## Matt73

Still waiting on mine, too



Three more days...


----------



## bev66

REO said:


> *Bev66* are you "painted perfection"? You've changed your forum name again?
> 
> Let us know so we know who you are!



oops signed in thru facebook-- sorry yep its me... dang it gotta remember they are two different names... i will fix it


----------



## Feather1414

MindyLee said:


> :SoHappy
> 
> 
> 
> * I GOT IT! I GOT IT! I GOT IT!*
> 
> UPS just dropped off my secret santa gift from Jamie (feather 1414) and oh boy my dog was super excited that a gift arived. She helped my open it and I got some yummy chocolates, a hot coco mug, peppermint body lotion, a little John Deere tractor ( my kitchen is John Deere: I actually collect these little tractor for my window sile.), a butterfly hanging ortiment, and last, a photo book which I will fill with all my show pics.
> 
> THANK YOU SO MUCH JAMIE, I LOVE IT ALL and Happy Holidays to you and everyone here on the fourm!




I'm so glad it got to you by Christmas! I really did love shopping for you, and I can honestly say your presents came from quite the variety of stores. Merry Christmas MindyLee!


----------



## dannigirl

Picked mine up this afternoon. Postmaster said it has been there since Dec 4 and that a card was put in my po box. We have been looking for the card since THanksgiving and haven't seen one, but I am not about to call the guy a lier while he is giving me my package



Sort of looked through it and it has lots of chocolate stuff. will do a photo later today.

Angie

Ok, Camera not up at the moment, but got some really nice things from Shauna Lidikay (ShaunaL on forum).

Am currently overloading on chocolate. lolol. I got 5 boxes of different hot chocolate mixes along with the insulated cup to keep it good and hot. To top it off, the cup has a horse on it.

Also a bag of Lindt truffles and a large Ghirardelli milk and caramel bar. These are aready on their way to being history. Also there is a gingerbread cupcake mix with its own little spatula on the top. Finally there is a grooming block for my little guys. I am sure I will make great use of that this spring.

Thank you again. I will (am) enjoying it all.

Merry Christmas

Angie


----------



## divigo

Nothing in my mailbox today.......hhhhmmmmm still waiting.

Do hope my package wil arrive at its royal destination before Christmas.


----------



## REO

Checking into things as best I can.





*Matt*, They told your Santa you should get it before Christmas.

*Divigo*, your Santa mailed it 4 weeks ago and hopes it gets there in time! Ask at the PO.

*Stef*, your Santa said it was mailed last week and you should get it any day now.

*Gini*, Santa put it on an extra fast sleigh!

Some people I don't get answers back from. I hope they're ok!

Only 15 more to go! Come on 100%!!!


----------



## Matt73

Thanks Robin. Just glad to know it's on its way.


----------



## PrestigeMiniHorses

Still nothing here either.. and no word of anything yet either



I hope its coming soon.. I cant stand it anymore lol


----------



## ponygurl

My SS should be getting it any day now...I sent it a while back...

And Riverdance had me for a SS and I will be getting together with her after she gets back from her vacation!! Hope she feels better! She injured her knee badly during that huge snow storm!! Enjoy your well deserved vacation!!


----------



## SHANA

The person I got should get their gift anyday as I sent it awhile back by Xpress Post.


----------



## bev66

My Secret Santa was CrtrStr.......What a wonderful secret Santa I had this year.. an entire box of goodies.... The cutest little stufffed animal dressed up with a santa hat-- my granddaughter claimed-- My precious mini aussie Hope got a bag of dog treats-- she loves them and sends a huge thank you --- My secret santa got my favorite Lindor truffles.. and I also got a container of hand dipped chocolate covered peanuts from a comapny in North Carolina these are awesome-- the chocolate is to die for. and two wonderful scented candles--- I love the secret santa project-- my granddaughter helped me this year since the youth santa project was discontinued she loves being santas secret angel....LOL cant wait to do it again next year......


----------



## appymini

2 days left and still waiting. Be nice esp . now.I am abite broken up from a truck accident and need something nice to cheer me up


----------



## Gini

Marlene from White Tails Mini was my secret Santa! Marlene, everything is wonderful and I want to thank you... The ornament is beautiful and as soon as I get pictures I will post here and hang it on our tree.

I'm a person that loves hearing about other parts of the country and would like to get to the northeast sometime. That crab soup receipe I'm going to try for New Years eve when the family come over.. I love Crab so this is very special. The purse hanger is great I'm notorious for leaving my purse at resturants so this is going to be very handy... Thank you for telling me about yourself I really enjoy getting to know other horse people especially from out of state... I've already started looking thru the magazine. Thank you so much for the personal items.

 

Marlene, I'm saving this for last*.**THANK YOU SO MUCH FOR THE **[**$50.00 DONATION TO CHANCES*.








I love everything and Thank You!!!


----------



## Nigel

Recieved my package at the beginning of the week!

Thanks SHANA for all the wonderful things you sent me!!


----------



## SHANA

Glad you liked everything Nigel and glad it arrived safely, was getting a bit worried.


----------



## hobbyhorse23

Mom says nothing in the mail today either.



I've gotten ONE of my three internet secret santa gifts this year! I sure hope the mailman is good to me tomorrow or I'm gonna be pretty bummed.



All of mine have been delivered.

Leia


----------



## PrestigeMiniHorses

YAY!!! I finally got mine yesterday  Woohoo! So excited.. Thank you so much to my secret santa. I got a really nice red fleece blanket, a apple cinnamon candle, some candy (which are all gone now), some ghiradelli coffee (that I cant wait to try), a bottle of Secret Wonderland body spray from Bath and Body works and a set of really cool photo coasters. I will try and post a picture later (I can't seem to get one on here). Thank you once again to gigi forum name gigrc


----------



## Stef

I got mine today!! My secret santa is the best! I got all kinds of fun stuff for my babies canine and equine. My italian greyhounds have already started enjoying the goodies.

I can't thank you enough for the beautiful picture you drew of my boy Happy



! You have an amazing talent! I have it up in the living room for everybody to see. Thank you so much Anna aka ponygurl!


----------



## appymini

recieved my gift.


----------



## hobbyhorse23

I finally got my second SS gift! It wasn't an international package like I was expecting but from my good friend Mimi (Minimom)! She got me a bag of treats for Kody, a package of bit wipes for Turbo and a cute shirt for me that says "I'm not spoiled, just barn sour!" I love it all, thanks Mimi.





Leia


----------



## Reble

Hope our secret Santa's did not miss anyone.

Merry Christmas to All


----------



## REO

I didn't get my 100% for Christmas.

There are *8* more to go!





Thank you to all the GOOD Santas, that cared and put thought into their gifts.

We many great Santas this year! I hope you all sign up next year!

I try VERY HARD each year to balance things out and match people up as best I can. I actually went through 3 years of notes so that no match was repeated. I make sure you only give within the country of your choice. And I do my best to get people to mail their gifts out by NOV 30th. Some don't, even though they have a whole month to shop and send.

I can't please everyone, but I try!





I do my best to make this fun for everyone!

This year was hard on some of our Santas and I hope that a few of those without gifts yet will understand.

A Santa had her computer stolen.

Two Santas lost their computers to viruses.

One Santa was in the hospital with her back.

One Santa was in a car accident and broke her back!

Another was in a truck roll over and got hurt really bad too.

I hope this Secret Santa year left what I always want most, good will & love to our fellow forum family members!

*MERRY CHRISTMAS!!! I love you all!!*

* *

*Hey, watch here tomorrow when I get to open and post my Gifts!!*


----------



## WhiteTailsMinis

Gini said:


> Marlene from White Tails Mini was my secret Santa! Marlene, everything is wonderful and I want to thank you... The ornament is beautiful and as soon as I get pictures I will post here and hang it on our tree.
> 
> I'm a person that loves hearing about other parts of the country and would like to get to the northeast sometime. That crab soup receipe I'm going to try for New Years eve when the family come over.. I love Crab so this is very special. The purse hanger is great I'm notorious for leaving my purse at resturants so this is going to be very handy... Thank you for telling me about yourself I really enjoy getting to know other horse people especially from out of state... I've already started looking thru the magazine. Thank you so much for the personal items.
> 
> 
> 
> Marlene, I'm saving this for last*.**THANK YOU SO MUCH FOR THE **[**$50.00 DONATION TO CHANCES*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love everything and Thank You!!!



Merry Christmas! I've been checking that tracking several times a day to make sure it got there in time!

I'm glad you like everything - I had a blast putting it all together. Did you find the 2 interchangeable designs to put on the purse hanger? They were inside the little velvet bag. One is your initial, the other rhinestones for your nights out. LOL

Your only hint was a contribution to CMHR, but I just had to put some goodies in there for you too!

Best wishes for 2011 -

Marlene


----------



## hobbyhorse23

My prayer is that those Santas who have been hit so hard may be blessed this holiday season with peace and joy despite their trials. I know if I were their Santee I would understand! (Oh wait, I am the Santee of one of them!



) Sometimes it's enough to make it through the holidays alive.





Thank you Robin for everything you do. You're an amazing SS organizer!

Leia


----------



## sassy1

I was hoping that my gift would make it from Australia to it's destination in time, but I don't think it has!

Sorry, and many apologies to my SS recipient (and to REO). Hopefully it will arrive in the next week.

Sassy1/Lorraine


----------



## ponygurl

I am so glad you like your gifts!! I was worried you wouldnt like the picture



but I am glad you do! I had a lot of fun doing your present, and I apologize about the late arrival, I am not sure what took so long with the shipping, but I am glad everything arrived in one piece! Happy holidays and give all the animals a big hug and kiss from me!!







Stef said:


> I got mine today!! My secret santa is the best! I got all kinds of fun stuff for my babies canine and equine. My italian greyhounds have already started enjoying the goodies.
> 
> I can't thank you enough for the beautiful picture you drew of my boy Happy
> 
> 
> 
> ! You have an amazing talent! I have it up in the living room for everybody to see. Thank you so much Anna aka ponygurl!


----------



## REO

*Sassy1*, she told me it got to her PO and that she was going to try to pick it up yesterday, but I don't know if she was able to. But it did reach to her!


----------



## Feather1414

REO said:


> *Sassy1*, she told me it got to her PO and that she was going to try to pick it up yesterday, but I don't know if she was able to. But it did reach to her!



Guess I figured out my secret santa



I went to go pick it up today since I called last night and they told me they closed at 6:30. Got there at 12:27 and since they closed at 12:30 they wouldn't let me in the door



So I have to wait until Monday, but I will for sure get it then!


----------



## Deb O.

Robin,

Merry Christmas and thank you for all you do to remind us what Christmas is and should be. I hope Santa was good to you today.


----------



## divigo

Merry Christmas everyone.

Still nothing in the mail yet, maybe next week, I keep my fingers crossed.

Hope my person got hers, any news REO?

I agree Christmas is about being with family and friends, the food and presents are just extras.

Have to cook diner for 11 family members...so have to go now.

Have fun and lots of lovely moments everyone; will keep you posted.


----------



## sassy1

Feather1414 said:


> Guess I figured out my secret santa
> 
> 
> 
> I went to go pick it up today since I called last night and they told me they closed at 6:30. Got there at 12:27 and since they closed at 12:30 they wouldn't let me in the door
> 
> 
> 
> So I have to wait until Monday, but I will for sure get it then!



Oops Sprung!








Unfortunately, I had to wait for it to be made, so it was cutting it fine with postal deliveries at this time of year, so I am greatly relieved to hear that it has actually arrived (even if you couldn't pick it up from the Post Office).

And just to annoy you give you something to think on and ponder about over Christmas -

It's sort of soft/but not cuddly

Part of your gift is sort of horsy/but not horsy

I believe that you may recognise part of it.





I think you will look at it and grin!

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Feather1414

sassy1 said:


> Oops Sprung!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, I had to wait for it to be made, so it was cutting it fine with postal deliveries at this time of year, so I am greatly relieved to hear that it has actually arrived (even if you couldn't pick it up from the Post Office).
> 
> And just to annoy you give you something to think on and ponder about over Christmas -
> 
> It's sort of soft/but not cuddly
> 
> Part of your gift is sort of horsy/but not horsy
> 
> I believe that you may recognise part of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you will look at it and grin!
> 
> Merry Christmas!



Yep... now I can't stop thinking about this. Merry Christmas everyone, and thank you so much Robin for all your effort.


----------



## REO

Because I enjoy this so much, I take two names and give gifts to two people!

And that means I had 2 Santas!





And both spoiled me!!!!

Connie Santa!





She got me 2 big mugs! One with my Pooka on it! And one with Harry Trotter on it!

And some candy and a neat hanging cowboy photo frames set!

THANK YOU!!!! I love it all!!!!!

Bonnie Santa!





She gave me a reading! And the most gorgeous frame! N.H. syrup, soap, Angel cards, dried flowers and all kinds of neat things! THANK YOU!!!!! Everything was perfect!!!

Sorry I don't have pics, but trust me, I was very spoiled! Thank both of you for being SO good to me! You made our Christmas special!

I love you both!!


----------



## appymini

REO said:


> I didn't get my 100% for Christmas.
> 
> There are *8* more to go!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you to all the GOOD Santas, that cared and put thought into their gifts.
> 
> We many great Santas this year! I hope you all sign up next year!
> 
> I try VERY HARD each year to balance things out and match people up as best I can. I actually went through 3 years of notes so that no match was repeated. I make sure you only give within the country of your choice. And I do my best to get people to mail their gifts out by NOV 30th. Some don't, even though they have a whole month to shop and send.
> 
> I can't please everyone, but I try!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do my best to make this fun for everyone!
> 
> This year was hard on some of our Santas and I hope that a few of those without gifts yet will understand.
> 
> A Santa had her computer stolen.
> 
> Two Santas lost their computers to viruses.
> 
> One Santa was in the hospital with her back.
> 
> One Santa was in a car accident and broke her back!
> 
> Another was in a truck roll over and got hurt really bad too.
> 
> I hope this Secret Santa year left what I always want most, good will & love to our fellow forum family members!
> 
> *MERRY CHRISTMAS!!! I love you all!!*
> 
> * *
> 
> *Hey, watch here tomorrow when I get to open and post my Gifts!!*


Sorry to hear others had a bad time also.My sprit is still good over the holidays after the roll over with the truck and landed in the hospital all broken up.Came home for the holidays And everyone is inviting me and cooking some diners for me. So nice


----------



## twister

May I take this opportunity to thank you personally Robin/Reo for all that you do to make Christmas so wonderful and special for us all.

Thanks a bunch,

Yvonne


----------



## Connie P

Well I love you too Robin! Bunches! I'm so glad you liked your gifts and I sure did enjoy being your Secret Santa!


----------



## REO

*I'm so glad you all enjoy the Secret Santa each year!*





There is still 7 more gifts I'm working to track down.





I'm going to give it a while longer, to give slow delivery, people without computers, etc time. Then I will have to call out the wonderful Elves to help. We can't allow anyone to go without a gift!

People are given a MONTH to shop and mail out gifts but..........






And it was rough time on a few of our Santas who got hurt.

All in all it went well and I want to thank you all!!!

Thank you Santas!!!


----------



## WhiteTailsMinis

REO said:


> *I'm so glad you all enjoy the Secret Santa each year!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is still 7 more gifts I'm working to track down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to give it a while longer, to give slow delivery, people without computers, etc time. Then I will have to call out the wonderful Elves to help. We can't allow anyone to go without a gift!
> 
> People are given a MONTH to shop and mail out gifts but..........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And it was rough time on a few of our Santas who got hurt.
> 
> All in all it went well and I want to thank you all!!!
> 
> Thank you Santas!!!



And, we all thank you Robin for putting this together every year. It's lots of fun for us but I suspect lots of work for you - yet we know you enjoy it. We all appreciate you!

Happy New Year - hoping 2011 is brilliant year for you ~


----------



## Davie

Sorry to be so late in responding about what was in my Secret Santa and who it was but been extremely busy since I got home from Christmas, with a move from one office to another. Hate moving especially during the holiday.

But Anyway-- my secret santa was Jody Hoch from Ohio

She sent me some wonderful chocolates and two great books, one is about a year in the life of a emergency veternary hospital and of course I had to dive right into that book. One of the best items was my rubber ducky--having fun keeping it away from the dogs as Windy would have it devoured in no time flat. Oh, almost forgot my French Vanilla decaf coffee--that will be great on a cold winter's evening reading that other book.

Thanks so very much Jody--have missed seeing you the last couple of years at R nationals. Hope you had a wonderful Christmas and have a great New Year.


----------



## REO

Yup Marlene, it's a LOT of work for me each year. More than 3 months a year! I'm looking forward to it being over with for 2010. Looks like I have more weeks yet to go though.

Then, being the glutton for punishment that I am, I'll start looking forward to the next one around next September!


----------



## PaintedMeadows

Well you ROCK Robin!! Thank you so much for all of your work and if you need an elf then let me know!! Or just a pick-me-up



!! I had a blast and enjoy doing it so much every year!! Happy New Year to you all!! My 2011 be your best year yet!!


----------



## divigo

My wife asked me to put a message here for Robin.

She received her gift today but since she has to work she didn't have the time to open it.

She has not even seen it





I think she will reply tonight about her gift.

Best Regards

Dennis Kuijpers


----------



## REO

Thank you Dennis! That makes me VERY happy!

Only 6 more now!


----------



## sdust

I came home from my Christmas trip to my Secret Santa gift! It included a Horse Picture Frame, some candles, a wooden horse, a hanging kitchen towel with horses on it and an original Double Chocolate Chip Cookie. My Secret Santa had been in an accident but still managed to think of her gift giving. What a wonderful forum! Thanks to Theresa with Triple T Horse Farms!

Also thanks to Robin for all the work that she does to make this project work. Debbie


----------



## REO

4 left to go





I've gone above and beyond trying to give the Santas chances to get the gifts out.

I know life happens (trust me!) but this SS is supposed to be fun for all and I work HARD to make it so.

I do this to get my reward of that 100% each year and I've got to have it!

So....it's time to unleash the Elves!

Elves are very special people!





To those people whose Santas FAILED them, I'm sorry. But the Elves are going to step in!


----------



## Matt73

I finally got my gifts!!! Thank you so much Heather (Horsemom)! I got a Christopher Moore book (which I'm so excited to read during my trip to Mexico); a lovely, horsey Christmas ornament; gluten-free chocolate-covered pretzels; and some gorgeous smelling tea from the store that she works at (organic lemon, ginger, mint tea....mmmmm); I love love love tea...Thanks


----------



## backwoodsnanny

Robin Thank you so much for doing this every year I dont always have alot to give but so enjoy doing this makes my whole Christmas as you know. Might I suggest if Santa's come upon hard times and cant do what they intend that they let you know giving you time to make it happen anyway. Everyone can have a life changing event happen in their lives that makes it impossible to be a Santa even with the best of intentions but an early heads up would still allow the giftee to get a gift in time.


----------

